# LEGIONS B.C.



## lowridersfinest

FROM PAST TO PRESENT


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## FRISCO KID




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 18 2007, 08:47 PM~9255389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that says legends, not legions :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 07:50 PM~9255409
> *that says legends, not legions :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## lowridersfinest

LEGIONS AND FINESTKREATIONS WERE MY 2 FAVORITE CLUBS

LEGIONS STILL IS


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2007, 09:18 PM~9255573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 never seen this


----------



## lowridersfinest

what happened to the la chapter


----------



## Badass93

Best club for me... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

LEGIONS 4 LIFE


----------



## FRISCO KID

that bike is sick!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## BigTex

NICE BIKES!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 19 2007, 06:09 PM~9261035
> *NICE BIKES!
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH YOU SHOULD JOIN THEIR CLUB


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 19 2007, 06:24 PM~9261156
> *:biggrin:  YEAH YOU SHOULD JOIN THEIR CLUB
> *



naw he doesn't qualify to get n the club......he would have to build sumthing new


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Nov 19 2007, 06:24 PM~9261156-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  YEAH YOU SHOULD JOIN THEIR CLUB
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TRIED BUT THEY SAID I WAS TOO OLD........ONLY KIDS BUILD BIKES IS WHAT I WAS TOLD.......
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 19 2007, 07:56 PM~9261920
> *naw he doesn't qualify to get n the club......he would have to build sumthing new
> *



MAN.....IN THAT CASE LEGIONS IS A DEAD CLUB.....YOU GUYS NEVER DO ANYTHING NEW......NO NEW BIKES IN THE LAST TWO YEARS EXCEPT FROM AUSTIN....ALL YOU GUYS ARE IS TALK.....NO SHOW..... :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

anymore pics of the trike next to the pedal car?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 20 2007, 09:52 AM~9265617
> *I TRIED BUT THEY SAID I WAS TOO OLD........ONLY KIDS BUILD BIKES IS WHAT I WAS TOLD.......
> MAN.....IN THAT CASE LEGIONS IS A DEAD CLUB.....YOU GUYS NEVER DO ANYTHING NEW......NO NEW BIKES IN THE LAST TWO YEARS EXCEPT FROM AUSTIN....ALL YOU GUYS ARE IS TALK.....NO SHOW.....  :0
> *



yeah ur rite huh....i dnt even know why i still wear my shirt.......i think i jus like it


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 20 2007, 10:03 AM~9265684
> *anymore pics of the trike next to the pedal car?
> *



THE TRIKE HAS BEEN AROUND, BUT THE NEW OWNER JUST BROUGHT IT OUT TO HOUSTON LAST YEAR.

HOPEFULLY IT WILL HAVE SOME NEW UPGRADES AND BE READY FOR THE NEW SEASON COMING UP.

I WILL SEE IF I CAN FIND SOME PICS.


----------



## eric ramos

took me a wile but hey i got most of the ones i got


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos




----------



## eric ramos




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## Mr. Madness

how many members n chapters are their?


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

TEXAS AND CALI THAT I KNOW OF


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 26 2007, 08:56 AM~9306853
> *TEXAS AND CALI THAT I KNOW OF
> *



How come it says WORLD WIDE on your avatar if its just texas and cali ?


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 10:17 AM~9306963
> *How come it says WORLD WIDE on your avatar if its just texas and cali ?
> *



WE USED TO HAVE A BIKE FROM CANADA IN THE PAST.....HE USED TO SHOW OUT AT THE PORTLAND SHOW. HE HAD HIS BIKE STOLEN BUT I THINK HE IS STILL IN THE GAME.....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Mr. Madness_@Nov 23 2007, 03:15 AM~9286469
> *how many members n chapters are their?
> *



LEGIONS DIDN'T OPERATE UNDER CHAPTERS......UNTIL TEXAS CAME ALONG. WHEN I STARTED IT DOWN HERE WE RAN WITH THE CALI CLUB....BUT APART FROM IT AS WELL. WE GOVERNED OURSELVES SO I ASED TO DESIGNATE IT AS A TEXAS CHAPTER. 

LEGIONS HAS HAD BIKES ALL OVER AND HAD A MEMBER THAT WOULD ALWAYS SHOW UP IN PORTLAND FROM CANADA SO THAT IS WHY THEY STARTED USING THE WORLDWIDE MONIKER.

I HAVE NEVER MET THE GUY BUT KNOW THAT HE HAD HIS BIKE AND TRUCK STOLEN A WHILE BACK. I GUESS HE IS STILL IN....BUT CAN'T SAY FOR SURE.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

^^^^^^^WHAT HE SAID^^^^^^^ 



> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 10:17 AM~9306963
> *How come it says WORLD WIDE on your avatar if its just texas and cali ?
> *


THE MAIN PEOPLE IN LEGIONS ARE FROM CALI AND TEXAS BUT SOME IN DIFFERENT PARTS OF THE WORLD SO WORLDWIDE


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 26 2007, 12:11 PM~9308029
> *^^^^^^^WHAT HE SAID^^^^^^^
> THE MAIN PEOPLE IN LEGIONS ARE FROM CALI AND TEXAS BUT SOME IN DIFFERENT PARTS OF THE WORLD SO WORLDWIDE*



WTF!


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 03:20 PM~9308886
> *WTF!
> 
> *



YOU LOOK CONFUSED....

THE ONLY PLACE OUTSIDE OF THE US I KNOW WE HAD A MEMBER OR TWO WAS IN CANADA.....I COULD BE WRONG BUT THAT IS THE ONLY ONE I REMEMBER.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 03:05 PM~9309284
> *YOU LOOK CONFUSED....
> 
> THE ONLY PLACE OUTSIDE OF THE US I KNOW WE HAD A MEMBER OR TWO WAS IN CANADA.....I COULD BE WRONG BUT THAT IS THE ONLY ONE I REMEMBER.
> *



Cool. Next year is going to be bad ass man. I know the bike comp is going to be off the chain. I wish i still had it in me to do one but man Im liking the car more n more


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 04:06 PM~9309306
> *Cool.  Next year is going to be bad ass man. I know the bike comp is going to be off the chain. I wish i still had it in me to do one but man Im liking the car more n more
> *



IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE GOOD COMP EVERY YEAR......HAS YET TO HAPPEN.....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 03:08 PM~9309323
> *IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE GOOD COMP EVERY YEAR......HAS YET TO HAPPEN.....
> *


I know last year it was a joke I waisted money on parts after houston for vegas and never got to put them on


----------



## D Twist

There are some nice looking bikes in your club.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 26 2007, 05:16 PM~9309963
> *There are some nice looking bikes in your club.
> *



yea they r nice, but wait a few months.....if u ever finish.....lol


----------



## Drop'em

The best bike that I like from LEGIONS is "WOODY"


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 26 2007, 09:27 PM~9311239
> *yea they r nice, but wait a few months.....if u ever finish.....lol
> *


ya ya keep it up and I won't get finished!! :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

hahaha......naw u will finish but dnt go and let getting hurt become a habbit.....


----------



## screwstone_tx

whatever happen to ink crimes..... :dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 26 2007, 09:10 PM~9312597
> *whatever happen to ink crimes..... :dunno:
> *



man i hope he comes back dis year......been getting other stuff n life taken care of.....but is talking bout being out this year


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 26 2007, 08:13 PM~9312639
> *man i hope he comes back dis year......been getting other stuff n life taken care of.....but is talking bout being out this year
> *


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 26 2007, 11:03 PM~9312527
> *hahaha......naw u will finish but dnt go and let getting hurt become a habbit.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: all your fault!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 26 2007, 09:23 PM~9312760
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: all your fault!!!
> *



grind....stretch....bend and repeat....not grind, grind, grind


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 26 2007, 08:26 PM~9312790
> *grind....stretch....bend and repeat....not grind, grind, grind
> *



DO I THINK ........................WAIT............................... THE RETURN OF THE TRIKE


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 26 2007, 11:26 PM~9312790
> *grind....stretch....bend and repeat....not grind, grind, grind
> *


thanks for telling me that now!! :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 26 2007, 09:28 PM~9312817
> *thanks for telling me that now!! :biggrin:
> *



jus trying to help


----------



## BigTex

NEVER KNOW WHAT THE RETURN OF......


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 09:27 PM~9312803
> *DO I THINK ........................WAIT............................... THE RETURN OF THE TRIKE
> *




nope...got more then one thing he is wrking on....sumthing new sumthing old.....and of course sumthing blue


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 09:59 AM~9307165
> *LEGIONS DIDN'T OPERATE UNDER CHAPTERS......UNTIL TEXAS CAME ALONG.  WHEN I STARTED IT DOWN HERE WE RAN WITH THE CALI CLUB....BUT APART FROM IT AS WELL.  WE GOVERNED OURSELVES SO I ASED TO DESIGNATE IT AS A TEXAS CHAPTER.
> 
> LEGIONS HAS HAD BIKES ALL OVER AND HAD A MEMBER THAT WOULD ALWAYS SHOW UP IN PORTLAND FROM CANADA SO THAT IS WHY THEY STARTED USING THE WORLDWIDE MONIKER.
> 
> I HAVE NEVER MET THE GUY BUT KNOW THAT HE HAD HIS BIKE AND TRUCK STOLEN A WHILE BACK.  I GUESS HE IS STILL IN....BUT CAN'T SAY FOR SURE.
> *


that was my bike, and no i havent built a new one. ive been more into the car/truck scene now but still build the odd part/frame for someone.

i dont consider myself a legions member anymore cause i dont have a bike (at least a show one, ive got a rider), and dont even attend american shows anymore either. i dont know any of the current members and honestly i dont like many of the bikes that are representing the club.

when i was in legions all of the bikes were about style, not how much gold plated scrap metal i can bolt to it to win a trophy.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 26 2007, 10:52 PM~9313403
> *that was my bike, and no i havent built a new one. ive been more into the car/truck scene now but still build the odd part/frame for someone.
> 
> i dont consider myself a legions member anymore cause i dont have a bike (at least a show one, ive got a rider), and dont even attend american shows anymore either. i dont know any of the current members and honestly i dont like many of the bikes that are representing the club.
> 
> when i was in legions all of the bikes were about style, not how much gold plated scrap metal i can bolt to it to win a trophy.
> *



SO I GUESS YOU NEVER FOUND THE BIKE OR THE PARTS?

THAT WAS A COOL BIKE.......


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 09:56 PM~9313432
> *SO I GUESS YOU NEVER FOUND THE BIKE OR THE PARTS?
> 
> THAT WAS A COOL BIKE.......
> *


no, i always check all the pics from alot of shows. never seen a single piece. :angry: 
the truck was found stripped and gutted in vancouver washington a week after it was stolen. insurance wrote off the truck, and after alot off arguement paid me out for the bike. but that doesnt mean that i still wont pay out the $1000 reward that i originally offered for the wereabouts of the bike.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 26 2007, 11:12 PM~9313565
> *no, i always check all the pics from alot of shows. never seen a single piece. :angry:
> the truck was found stripped and gutted in vancouver washington a week after it was stolen. insurance wrote off the truck, and after alot off arguement paid me out for the bike. but that doesnt mean that i still wont pay out the $1000 reward that i originally offered for the wereabouts of the bike.
> *



HATE TO HEAR THAT. YOU REPPED LEGIONS TO THE FULLEST.......THANKS.

WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU BACK OUT THERE......WITH THE LEGIONS NAME...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 26 2007, 09:52 PM~9313403
> *that was my bike, and no i havent built a new one. ive been more into the car/truck scene now but still build the odd part/frame for someone.
> 
> i dont consider myself a legions member anymore cause i dont have a bike (at least a show one, ive got a rider), and dont even attend american shows anymore either. i dont know any of the current members and honestly i dont like many of the bikes that are representing the club.
> 
> when i was in legions all of the bikes were about style, not how much gold plated scrap metal i can bolt to it to win a trophy.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 26 2007, 09:52 PM~9313403
> *that was my bike, and no i havent built a new one. ive been more into the car/truck scene now but still build the odd part/frame for someone.
> 
> i dont consider myself a legions member anymore cause i dont have a bike (at least a show one, ive got a rider), and dont even attend american shows anymore either. i dont know any of the current members and honestly i dont like many of the bikes that are representing the club.
> 
> when i was in legions all of the bikes were about style, not how much gold plated scrap metal i can bolt to it to win a trophy.
> *


Do you still have your plaque?


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2007, 01:21 AM~9314587
> *Do you still have your plaque?
> *


sadly, no. it was in the truck, and my mini pendant plaque was in the truck aswell.
all i have is a t-shirt, and a black mesh-type button up shirt.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 27 2007, 12:45 PM~9316738
> *sadly, no. it was in the truck, and my mini pendant plaque was in the truck aswell.
> all i have is a t-shirt, and a black mesh-type button up shirt.
> *



THAT SUCKS. I BET YOU HAD THE FULL SIZE PLAQUE....NOT THE SMALL ONES THEY HAVE NOW.

LIKE I SAID, YOU DID THE NAME PROUD. SORRY YOUR BIKE HAD TO END ITS RUN THE WAY IT DID.


----------



## dekay24

you can see it in this pic, it was one of the larger, original cast ones. not the hydro-cut ones. but the necklace pendant one was cut.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

man paint looks krazy n that pic....the frame is tight too.....wish it would of got the chance to make more shows......well hope ya might be back one day showiing sumthing new


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 27 2007, 09:55 PM~9320398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see it in this pic, it was one of the larger, original cast ones. not the hydro-cut ones. but the necklace pendant one was cut.
> *



YEAH THAT IS THE FULL SIZE PLAQUE.

WE ARE TRYING TO GET THOSE MADE. HOPEFULLY BY NEXT SHOW SEASON THEY WILL BE READY.

WELL LEGIONS IS HERE IF YOU GET THE ITCH AGAIN. NOTHING PUT A PM OR PHONE CALL AWAY.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

wassup man...wats up wit ya phone....lol......check ya PM


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

THATS ALL I HAVE


----------



## lowridersfinest

bump


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Dec 1 2007, 11:00 PM~9352043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this bike has the best designs


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BigTex

HERE ARE PICS FROM A PHOTO SHOOT TODAY......

I LIKE PICS WITH THE SUN OUT.....LOOKS BETTER THAN UNDER SHOW LIGHTS SOMETIMES.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WAS THE SHOOT FOR A MAGAZINE????


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2008, 12:29 AM~9585072
> *WAS THE SHOOT FOR A MAGAZINE????
> *


YEAH. THEY HAD THE ORIGINAL SHOOT BACK AT THE HOUSTON SHOW, BUT THE PICS DIDN'T COME OUT TOO WELL. THEY CALLED AND WANTED TO RE-SHOOT IT.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 2 2008, 12:21 AM~9585027
> *HERE ARE PICS FROM A PHOTO SHOOT TODAY......
> 
> I LIKE PICS WITH THE SUN OUT.....LOOKS BETTER THAN UNDER SHOW LIGHTS SOMETIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKING NICE LOW LOW VERY CHINGONA


----------



## AMB1800

yeah pics look alot better out side, you notice more the details when its outside


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I luv this pic


----------



## Badass93

That's an hydraulic or airirde system?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 6 2008, 09:13 AM~9619864
> *That's an hydraulic or airirde system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hydro setup


----------



## Badass93

Thanks, i wasn't sure because of transparent hoses


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## O.G.Legions




----------



## 817Lowrider

which ones you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2008, 04:33 PM~9622702
> *which ones you?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 6 2008, 09:13 AM~9619864
> *That's an hydraulic or airirde system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CANT WAIT TILL MY BIKES DONE


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

WHAT UP LEGIONS!!! DAMN... IT SURE IS NICE TO SEE THE BIKES AND THE PLAQUES!!! I STILL HAVE MINE!

MY NAME IS CARLOS... EX VP OF LEGIONS - ARIZONA CHAPTER. EVEN THOUGH OUR BIKES WEREN'T QUITE JUST AT THAT CALIBER (HAD 2) OUR CARS WERE! 

ANYWAYS, I WAS HOPING YOU ALL CAN HELP ME OUT... I'M TRYING TO REACH SOME OF THE GUYS IN CALI, MAINLY, PEPE... THE OWNER OF THIS BIKE...




























PEPE (JOSE) IS THE GUY ON THE RIGHT (THE SHORTEST ONE) STANDING NEXT TO HERNAN (GUY HOLDING THE PLAQUE). IF ANYONE HAS A WAY TO CONTACT THE GUYS IN CALI PLEASE PM ME! 


THANKS AND KEEP PEDAL SCRAPING!!!


----------



## 84ELCORICK

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Jan 6 2008, 04:31 PM~9622693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my homie george! pres..of og legions back in the days


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

T
T
T


----------



## 84ELCORICK

TTT


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*BUMP*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2008, 11:42 PM~9621477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like W2 the best. W3 frame is just too much, doesn't flow as nicely as W2 did


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Dec 2 2007, 08:10 AM~9352122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bike would look nicer with custom laser cut forks and matching steering wheel


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 07:55 AM~9646839
> *I like W2 the best.  W3 frame is just too much, doesn't flow as nicely as W2 did
> *



me too


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 9 2008, 07:55 AM~9646839-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like W2 the best.  W3 frame is just too much, doesn't flow as nicely as W2 did
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridersfinest_@Jan 9 2008, 12:36 PM~9648497
> *me too
> *



W3 WAS TAKING A BIGGER STEP TOWARDS BODYWORK AND MODS. W2 IS A LOT MORE TRADITIONAL LOOKING....BUT HEY HAVE TO CHANGE THINGS UP.....

THANKS ANYWAYS.


----------



## O.G.Legions




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Jan 10 2008, 12:54 AM~9655369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


classic

which bike is yours


----------



## O.G.Legions

The one I had back in the day sold it! Only claim to fame was designing the Knight's Quest II frame and being the brains of the club back'n' the day!


----------



## lowridersfinest

ANY PICS OF IT OR OLD SCHOOL BIKE PICS FROM WHEN U WERE BUILDING


----------



## lowridersfinest

ANY PICS OF IT OR OLD SCHOOL BIKE PICS FROM WHEN U WERE BUILDING


----------



## O.G.Legions

I have to scan them, their all 35mm pre-2000' sweet kolor bikes, finest, elite, old style b.c. all the "G" shit!


----------



## lowridersfinest

hell yeah the real shit


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jan 7 2008, 04:38 AM~9628424
> *WHAT UP LEGIONS!!!  DAMN... IT SURE IS NICE TO SEE THE BIKES AND THE PLAQUES!!!  I STILL HAVE MINE!
> 
> MY NAME IS CARLOS... EX VP OF LEGIONS - ARIZONA CHAPTER.  EVEN THOUGH OUR BIKES WEREN'T QUITE JUST AT THAT CALIBER (HAD 2) OUR CARS WERE!
> 
> ANYWAYS, I WAS HOPING YOU ALL CAN HELP ME OUT...  I'M TRYING TO REACH SOME OF THE GUYS IN CALI, MAINLY, PEPE... THE OWNER OF THIS BIKE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEPE (JOSE) IS THE GUY ON THE RIGHT (THE SHORTEST ONE) STANDING NEXT TO HERNAN (GUY HOLDING THE PLAQUE).  IF ANYONE HAS A WAY TO CONTACT THE GUYS IN CALI PLEASE PM ME!
> THANKS AND KEEP PEDAL SCRAPING!!!
> *


the owner of bad 2 da bone is a member of layitlow


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 10 2008, 03:21 PM~9660254
> *the owner of bad 2 da bone is a member of layitlow
> *



Is that right? Jose up on here? What's his profile name? Same as the bike?


----------



## O.G.Legions

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jan 12 2008, 04:39 PM~9677407
> *Is that right?  Jose up on here?  What's his profile name?  Same as the bike?
> *


Compa' your gettin' Pepe's bike "Satan's Sideshow" mixed up with our other Legions' bike "Bad to the Bone" they look the same with the color and murals....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jan 12 2008, 06:39 PM~9677407
> *Is that right?  Jose up on here?  What's his profile name?  Same as the bike?
> *



I THINK HIS SCREEN NAME IS LEGIONLEGEND


----------



## O.G.Legions

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 12 2008, 09:19 PM~9679380
> *I THINK HIS SCREEN NAME IS LEGIONLEGEND
> *


That's Danny the owner of "Bad to the Bone" he's talking about Jose "Pepe" Garibuy owner of "Satan's Sideshow" he doesn't have a screen name...


----------



## lowridersfinest

bet he has a myspace


----------



## LOS de BLE

ONCE AGAIN, IT'S A NEW YEAR AND IT'S A NEW CARSHOW SEASON! BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS ENTERTAINMENT ARE BRINGING YOU ANOTHER YEAR OF SHOWS WITH THE FOLLOWING...










IF YOU ATTENDED OUR SHOW IN TUCSON LAST YEAR... THEN THAT WAS JUST A LIL TASTE BECAUSE THIS YEAR... IT'S ONLY GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER! 

IF YOU ATTENDED OUR SHOW IN PHOENIX LAST SEPTEMBER... THEN YOU KNOW THAT IT WAS THE NICEST CARSHOW WITH NO PROBLEMS, FASTEST MOVE IN & MOVEOUT AND EVERYTHING THAT WE PROMISED WAS DELIVERED!

PEOPLE DOUBTED US BUT WE DID IT!

THIS YEAR... WE ARE PROUD TO ADD ALBUQUERQUE, NM TO OUR LIST AND MAYBE MORE TO COME. WITH THE SHORTAGE OF LRM CARSHOWS THIS SEASON, THE OPPURTUNITIES ARE ENDLESS!

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Jan 13 2008, 12:48 AM~9680006
> *That's Danny the owner of "Bad to the Bone" he's talking about Jose "Pepe" Garibuy owner of "Satan's Sideshow" he doesn't have a screen name...
> *


THOUGHT THAT IS WHO HE WAS ASKING FOR.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

LEGIONS 4 LIFE


----------



## toyshopcustoms

HERNAN!!! post some pics man!


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Hernans response to this club pic was," Fool, whatchu got on my 40?" 

LMAO


----------



## BigTex

MAYBE HERNAN HAS SOME OG LEGIONS PICS....

I KNOW YOU HE HAS TO HAVE SOME OF HIS BIKE...ARGENTINIAN PRIDE.....

COME ON AND POST.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 13 2008, 09:21 PM~9685809
> *MAYBE HERNAN HAS SOME OG LEGIONS PICS....
> 
> I KNOW YOU HE HAS TO HAVE SOME OF HIS BIKE...ARGENTINIAN PRIDE.....
> 
> COME ON AND POST.....
> *


nothing like old school pics of bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex

I KNOW.....SUCKS THAT DIGITAL CAMERAS WEREN'T AROUND AT THIS TIME....OR WE WOULD HAVE LOTS OF PICS OF THESE OLD SCHOOL BIKES.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

true....but im pretty sure u got lots of old school ones...i have a few from yalls old days of strictly image i believe was the name..just have to find them.....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 13 2008, 09:30 PM~9685888
> *true....but im pretty sure u got lots of old school ones...i have a few from yalls old days of strictly image i believe was the name..just have to find them.....
> *


MAN THAT IS A NAME FROM WAY BACK....

I GOT A BOOK OF THEM HERE.....MIKE SAW THEM WHEN HE WAS HERE FOR LOS MAGNIGICOS LAST YEAR.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 13 2008, 09:42 PM~9686013
> *MAN THAT IS A NAME FROM WAY BACK....
> 
> I GOT A BOOK OF THEM HERE.....MIKE SAW THEM WHEN HE WAS HERE FOR LOS MAGNIGICOS LAST YEAR.....
> *


that was the good ol days i used to love that light green one ya had n wolverine of course

i remember going to shows in houston n just seein yalls bikes n the ones from latin image......mann i feel old now :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

doesnt it piss you off when people throw away your bike pics or magazines


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 13 2008, 11:17 PM~9687136
> *doesnt it piss you off when people throw away your bike pics or magazines
> *


or they get lost :angry:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 13 2008, 09:42 PM~9686013
> *MAN THAT IS A NAME FROM WAY BACK....
> 
> I GOT A BOOK OF THEM HERE.....MIKE SAW THEM WHEN HE WAS HERE FOR LOS MAGNIGICOS LAST YEAR.....
> *


share the weath :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 13 2008, 11:35 PM~9687327
> *share the weath :biggrin:
> *



IT IS A WHOLE LOT TO SCAN.....


----------



## lowridersfinest

10 a day


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

READY FOR 08


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

ttt


----------



## REYXTC




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 24 2008, 09:30 PM~9777080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pic of hernans bike


----------



## BigTex

OG CLASSIC...

NOW THAT IS A BLAST FROM THE PAST

I KNOW HERNAN HAS SOME PICS HE CAN SCAN


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 24 2008, 09:30 PM~9777080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: wow,is that a recent pic :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

LEGIONS BC MEMBERS YALL GOTTA POST SOME OL SCHOOL BIKE PICS,I KNOW YALL GOT SOME


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 24 2008, 08:35 PM~9777820
> *LEGIONS BC MEMBERS YALL GOTTA POST SOME OL SCHOOL BIKE PICS,I KNOW YALL GOT SOME
> *


i agree.


----------



## AMB1800

wasn't that bike sold to a casino in vegas? maybe thats the reason why the pic is recent


----------



## dekay24

its in the pink taco resturant in the hard rock casino.

and you can tell its recent because hernan told me they broke the sissy bar a while ago when cleaning it.

i think i got some pics of it in the wall, shortly after it was put there.


----------



## Badass93

Wasn't sold to the pink Taco restaurant of Vegas?
i'm a Slowman :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

it still looks good


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 25 2008, 09:47 PM~9786564
> *it still looks good
> *


Bike is nice but them assholes chipped and scratched the paint.


----------



## Badass93

There is others bikes in the Pink Taco Restaurant.Anyone have any pics?


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 26 2008, 04:23 AM~9787908
> *There is others bikes in the Pink Taco Restaurant.Anyone have any pics?
> *


the red "threesum" cover trike. and i think a blue one with smile/cry masks on the tank. ive got pics, but no scanner.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 26 2008, 11:29 AM~9788753
> *the red "threesum" cover trike. and i think a blue one with smile/cry masks on the tank. ive got pics, but no scanner.
> *



THE OTHER BIKE IS OUT OF NM, SMILE NOW CRY LATER, REAL NICE BIKE.


----------



## 84ELCORICK

MY HOMIE GEORGE HAD SATINS SIDE SHOW AT THE PICNIC THE OTHER DAY!!


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by 84ELCORICK_@Jan 28 2008, 09:21 AM~9800997
> *MY HOMIE GEORGE HAD SATINS SIDE SHOW AT THE PICNIC THE OTHER DAY!!
> *


My prefered mild custom bike... :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 84ELCORICK_@Jan 28 2008, 12:21 AM~9800997
> *MY HOMIE GEORGE HAD SATINS SIDE SHOW AT THE PICNIC THE OTHER DAY!!
> *


pics?


----------



## O.G.Legions




----------



## Badass93

Yeah! i like the legions oldschool style with twisted/custom faced parts
i has'nt these pics, i think it was at the South Gate car show in???


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 2 2008, 01:04 AM~9847241
> *Yeah! i like the legions oldschool style with twisted/custom faced parts
> i has'nt these pics, i think it was at the South Gate car show in???
> 
> *


yea thats a nice old school style to bad it dont count these days ,now you got to have a transformer bike to win but fuck it im building my boy a old new school trike


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 2 2008, 09:23 AM~9847331
> *yea thats a nice old school style to bad it dont count these days ,now you got to have a transformer bike to win but fuck it im building my boy a old new school trike
> *


That's right homie,me too i'm building a radikal oldschool bike(with my own vision) :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast

there u go homie, fuck a trophy and points as long as u like it ...


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Feb 1 2008, 10:46 PM~9846855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Legions has some of the baddest bikes I've ever seen!!!! :0


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 2 2008, 02:09 AM~9847543
> *Legions has some of the baddest bikes I've ever seen!!!! :0
> *


YUP ALOT OFF DETAIL...


----------



## Badass93

in an old lowriderbicycle magazine,they talked about Legions BC and they named the bike members...
Have you pics of Benjamin Flores 79 Schwinn entitled "Cruising's Not a Crime"?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Feb 1 2008, 10:46 PM~9846855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

WIZARD STYLE looks real good on the april issue of lrm..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 4 2008, 09:45 PM~9865291
> *WIZARD STYLE  looks real good on the april issue of lrm..
> *


thats my bike...do u have pics i havent got the issue yet.......thanks bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 4 2008, 09:45 PM~9865291
> *WIZARD STYLE  looks real good on the april issue of lrm..
> *



they took the pics before the houston lrm show........


----------



## Drop'em

Congrats to cadillac pimpin, nice issue bro. I have pics on my phone that was sent to me. I can send them to you just pm me your number


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 5 2008, 10:22 AM~9868604
> *Congrats to cadillac pimpin, nice issue bro. I have pics on my phone that was sent to me. I can send them to you just pm me your number
> *



 pm sent......


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 5 2008, 09:28 AM~9868915
> * pm sent......
> *


pics. have been sent


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 5 2008, 12:08 PM~9869149
> *pics. have been sent
> *


thanks bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 5 2008, 10:24 AM~9869245
> *thanks bro
> *



No problem homie. Go check your local wal-mart tonight or tomorrow. I know I picked up my copy from shorty's on a saturday then walmart had them in on a tuesday. I bought 2 copies. I have 2 of our trike, 2 of Danny's ( justdeez), 2 of REC's and 2 OF YOURS. nOW TO WAIT ON pedros.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 5 2008, 12:50 PM~9869414
> *No problem homie. Go check your local wal-mart tonight or tomorrow. I know I picked up my copy from shorty's on a saturday then walmart had them in on a tuesday. I bought 2 copies. I have 2 of our trike, 2 of Danny's ( justdeez), 2 of REC's and 2 OF YOURS. nOW TO WAIT ON pedros.
> *


  thanks again


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

If anyone else has pics of my bike in the magazine can yall post them up....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 5 2008, 11:38 AM~9869338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should of posted that pick the other day when i sent it to u.........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 5 2008, 09:22 AM~9868604
> *Congrats to cadillac pimpin, nice issue bro. I have pics on my phone that was sent to me. I can send them to you just pm me your number
> *


wonder who sent u that pic...............


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 5 2008, 06:24 PM~9871459
> *wonder who sent u that pic...............
> *


pm sent


----------



## REC

Congrats Cadillac Pimpin


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 5 2008, 07:57 PM~9872088
> *Congrats Cadillac Pimpin
> *


thanks bro.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 12 2008, 11:55 PM~9930965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


satan sideshows still looks clean.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2008, 08:23 PM~9932613
> *satan sideshows still looks clean.
> *


Did anyone buy it?


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2008, 09:44 AM~9932788
> *Did anyone buy it?
> *


The homie George from Legions still has it


----------



## noe_from_texas

pic i found on a website


----------



## noe_from_texas

pic i found on a website


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2008, 03:16 PM~9943648
> *pic i found on a website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what bike is that? doesnt look like satans sideshow.


----------



## noe_from_texas

the frame is


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2008, 03:55 PM~9943942
> *the frame is
> *


yea, but not the murals.


----------



## Drop'em

I think its a SPIDER MAN BIKE


----------



## O.G.Legions

That's not in anyway satan's sideshow, that's a way other bike entirely......


----------



## MiKLO

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2008, 08:06 AM~9962123
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it   :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW I WILL BE THERE


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2008, 08:06 AM~9962123
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it   :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW I WILL BE THERE


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

TTT


----------



## Medusa




----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

MY LEGIONS BIKE ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.COM
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...tyle/index.html


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## Drop'em

Rudy/ Mark

pm me your address, that way I can mail yall a donation homies from EXCLUSIVE car n bike club





> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 03:02 PM~10189620
> *LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 18 2008, 02:48 PM~10198058
> *Rudy/ Mark
> 
> pm me your address, that way I can mail yall a donation homies from EXCLUSIVE car n bike club
> *



thanks bro ....pm sent


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2008, 01:02 PM~10198158
> *thanks bro ....pm sent
> *


GOT IT


----------



## LOS de BLE

WASS UP TO ALL MY LEGIONS BROTHERS AND OTHER PEDAL SCRAPERS! I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU ALL REPRESENTING HERE...




























*GET YOUR REG FORMS IN FOR THIS HUGE EVENT IN TUCSON NOW...
[email protected]

JORGE... IT WAS COOL CHILLIN AT THE PHX LRM SHOW WITH YOU HOMIE!*​


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*GROUPE CC's AND MY HOMIE GUSTAVO'S DAUGHTER's BIKE*


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 19 2008, 08:05 PM~10209864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice forks


----------



## lowridersfinest

HERNAN SHOWED THIS ON LIVIN THE LOWLIFE LAST NITE


----------



## REYXTC

^^^^^^still bad as fuck.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 21 2008, 11:40 AM~10220552
> *nice forks
> *


Thanks they're TNT designed and made


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 05:02 PM~10189620
> *LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


car wash got moved till next saturday april 5th....same location and same time.....was moved back because of we are expecting rain tomorrow........


----------



## LOS de BLE

* OH YEAH... IT'S ON IN TUCSON!!!

















HIT ME UP FOR YOUR REGISTRATION FORMS @ [email protected]*​


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

I need one of you guys to PM me.I need to get ahold of your pres.Its concerning some plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2008, 11:06 PM~11099417
> *I need one of you guys to PM me.I need to get ahold of your pres.Its concerning some plaques. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Are any of these older Legion bikes for sale? Want to get one for my son.


----------



## kustombuilder

Ok i narrowed it down.Woody is the guy i need to speak to.please pm me if you have his number.


----------



## kustombuilder

I'm still trying to get ahold of woody.its very important.get at me so I can get his info.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

must of took u a while to find dis one


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:46 PM~11381906
> *must of took u a while to find dis one
> *


it was on page 7...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:47 AM~11381915
> *:wave:
> *



hey go kick **** n the azz n tell him to call me


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:51 PM~11381957
> *hey go kick **** n the azz n tell him to call me
> *


and to tell him he has 1 and a half months left till vegas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

page 7 huh......i see ya wildbill


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

we dnt count halfs..he has one month


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:53 PM~11381983
> *page 7 huh......i see ya wildbill
> *


ya lets keep it on the 1st page till vegas atleast.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:54 PM~11381991
> *we dnt count halfs..he has one month
> *


 hno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

wassup mike...>howz everything at the toyshop...did woddy get a hold of u????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11385321
> *:wave:
> *


WHUT UP


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

sup bro...all the designs are at the cutter....ill let u know how dey come out....still waiting for a replay from cali on the other stuff


----------



## Drop'em

:wave:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 06:01 PM~11385771
> *:wave:
> *



sup exclusive.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 05:04 PM~11385806
> *sup exclusive.
> *


Chillin getting my camera ready for VEGAS


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 11:53 AM~11381983
> *page 7 huh......i see ya wildbill
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

cant wait to see the legions lineup in vegas.........


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 19 2008, 06:18 PM~11385979
> *cant wait to see the legions lineup in vegas.........
> *



u cant wait to see it...im still trying to put it together....lol...we got sum new ones dat have never been out and a few oldies


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 07:30 PM~11386114
> *u cant wait to see it...im still trying to put it together....lol...we got sum new ones dat have never been out and a few oldies
> *


I STILL HAVE TO GET ALL MY STUFF BACK......
hno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:58 PM~11382026
> *wassup mike...>howz everything at the toyshop...did woddy get a hold of u????
> *


Yeah he did. I can do them. I will call him tonight in about an hour to work out the details. They will be done in time to get plated for you guys.


----------



## BigTex

WHATS UP ALL ......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 19 2008, 08:17 PM~11386587
> *WHATS UP ALL ......
> *


CHILLIN....HOW HAVE U BEEN


----------



## BigTex

GETTING OVER THIS VIRUS I HAVE....HAD TO HEAD TO THE EMERGENCY ROOM LAST NIGHT......THIS THING HIT ME QUICK AND HARD.

GOT ME DRAINED. I BEEN SLEEPING ALL DAY.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

DAMM BRO THAT SUCKS.....HOPE U GET BETTER......U HEADING OUT TO VEGAS THIS YEAR...


----------



## BigTex

THAT IS THE PLAN.

GOT YOUR ROOMS YET?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

IM IN THE PROCESS.......MY COUSIN IS GETTING COUNTS OF ALL THAT IS STILL 100% STILL GOING THEN WE WILL BOOK THEM.....IM GOING FOR SURE I HAVE ALOT GOING ON RIGHT NOW WITH THE BIKE.


----------



## BigTex

I HAVE BEEN REAL BUSY AT WORK.....HAD PLANS TO ADD SOME THINGS BUT WILL HAVE TO GO WITH WHAT I GOT

WELL LET ME KNOW CUZ THE GUYS WANTED TO STAY AT THE SAME SPOT AND I FOUND SOME AT A GOOD PRICE BUT NEED AT LEAST 10 ROOMS TO GET GROUP DISCOUNT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

LET ME KNOW SOME PRICES SO I CAN LET THEM KNOW.......


----------



## BigTex

WHEN ARE YOU GETTING THERE?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

LEAVING THURSDAY MORNING ...GETTING THERE FRIDAY AND LEAVING BACK ON MONDAY.......SO THATS FRIDAY NIGHT,SAT NIGHT,SUN NIGHT.....


----------



## BigTex

YOU GOING WITH ISAAC?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

ILL BE HERE IN WEST TEXAS TILL PAST VEGAS SO MY CUZ WAS GOING AND ILL BE ROLLIN WITH HIM BECAUSE IM ALREADY THIS FAR UP IN TEXAS RIGHT NOW.......NO USE TO GO ALL THE WAY DOWN TEXAS AND THEN COME BACK UP......


----------



## toyshopcustoms

I NEED A DISCOUNT TOO!! At the Strat though.


----------



## BigTex

TELL THEM YOU ARE WITH BIGTEX....THEY WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

anyone staying on freemont?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 04:43 AM~11386866
> *I NEED A DISCOUNT TOO!! At the Strat though.
> *


You could have hooked up with the Rollerz rate. I think it came out to like $475 Thursday through Sunday.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 07:07 PM~11386489
> *Yeah he did. I can do them. I will call him tonight in about an hour to work out the details. They will be done in time to get plated for you guys.
> *



jus got the text on the prices.....ill let him know i can paypal u all thecash as soon as i get it


----------



## Drop'em

I have an OLD ASS PIC OF LEGIONS. Can I post it up.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 06:53 AM~11391440
> *I have an OLD ASS PIC OF LEGIONS. Can I post it up.
> *


Yall took to long to respond:


----------



## BigTex

THAT IS VERY OLD.....BEFORE TEXAS WAS IN THE PICTURE!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11386728
> *LEAVING THURSDAY MORNING ...GETTING THERE FRIDAY AND LEAVING BACK ON MONDAY.......SO THATS FRIDAY NIGHT,SAT NIGHT,SUN NIGHT.....
> *


thats how we did it.


----------



## Predator1

legionlegend, you going to Vegas , **** wants to know.


----------



## legionlegend

I have to ask my dad and see wats going to happen...u happen to have his number cuz i got a new cell


----------



## legionlegend




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 20 2008, 05:20 PM~11395456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  it will be nice to have this one in the lineup also at vegas


----------



## legionlegend

thanks im hoping we can have some other parts done and the hardlining done


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Aug 20 2008, 05:05 PM~11395327
> *legionlegend, you going to Vegas , **** wants to know.
> *


how many from the cali chapter are going so far......


----------



## legionlegend

I have no idea because i havent talked to **** but i gave him my new number so i should find out soon


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 20 2008, 05:34 PM~11395570
> *I have no idea because i havent talked to **** but i gave him my new number so i should find out soon
> *


  well let me know if u need anything ill see what i can do.....


----------



## legionlegend

ight then...what hotel are u guys staying at in vegas


----------



## BigTex

i had a deal at the tuscany suites.....but have to see if i can get it again.

once we know who all is going for sure then i can search for hotel with group discount....but need to know asap cuz rooms will start to fill up


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C.

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 18 2007, 07:46 PM~9255380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was that painted by manny also cuz i noe u got all your parts from him?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 11:51 AM~11381957
> *hey go kick **** n the azz n tell him to call me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: his phone is turned off


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:11 AM~11401298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: his phone is turned off
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

ok....wheres all the sneak pics?? :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 12:32 PM~11402379
> *ok....wheres all the sneak pics?? :dunno:
> *


maybe one this weekend


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 12:02 PM~11402589
> *maybe one this weekend
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 11:22 AM~11402296
> *:banghead:
> *


DIDNT PAY HIS BILL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## legionlegend

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Aug 20 2008, 06:38 PM~11397582
> *Was that painted by manny also cuz i noe u got all your parts from him?
> *


It was painted by the owner of game over from indio


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

I might jus break off a sneak peek when I get home...I'm not on my laptop


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 21 2008, 04:10 PM~11404702
> *I might jus break off a sneak peek when I get home...I'm not on my laptop
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C.

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 21 2008, 02:01 PM~11404121
> *It was painted by the owner of game over from indio
> *


okay thanx cuz i seen the frame at mannys and i really liked how it looks.it looks realistic almost... :cheesy:


----------



## legionlegend

yea its a really nice paint job he got down


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 11:02 AM~11402589
> *maybe one this weekend
> *



How about now................. I got 1 can I post it up????????????????????????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 08:15 AM~11410558
> *How about now................. I got 1 can I post it up????????????????????????
> *


POST IT :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2008, 08:30 AM~11410675
> *POST IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 10:15 AM~11410558
> *How about now................. I got 1 can I post it up????????????????????????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 22 2008, 11:07 AM~11411786
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: APRIL FOOLS


----------



## texastrike

nice bikes


----------



## BigTex

THANKS. 

CHECK BACK AFTER VEGAS AND WE SHOULD HAVE PICS OF SOME NEW ADDITIONS.


----------



## texastrike

ok


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Aug 22 2008, 01:19 PM~11411876
> *nice bikes
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:0


----------



## texastrike

what's up cadillac pimpin


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Aug 23 2008, 10:14 AM~11418285
> *what's up cadillac  pimpin
> *


chillin what u been up to.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:0 








:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cant wait for the comeback :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2008, 10:12 PM~11421627
> *cant wait for the comeback :biggrin:
> *


hopefully alot of people are like


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11421676
> *hopefully alot of people are like
> *


they will. ive seen the spy shit :scrutinize:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2008, 08:19 PM~11421684
> *they will.  ive seen the spy shit :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11421684
> *they will.  ive seen the spy shit :scrutinize:
> *


Issac showed me his project that he's taking to vegas.

I cant wait until next weekend, I'll have a slab of brisquit all to myself.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Aug 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11421770
> *Issac showed me his project that he's taking to vegas.
> 
> I cant wait until next weekend, I'll have a slab of brisquit all to myself.
> *


no shit huh? gotta see where i'll be next weekend


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11421684
> *they will.  ive seen the spy shit :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11421795
> *no shit huh?  gotta see where i'll be next weekend
> *



come thru to the house.....we will be bar-b-queing for bout two days for the brisket funraiser.....well be here chilling....cooking all nite....got ove 50 sumthing to smoke


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

well heres a lil taste dat i talked bout the other day..im jus getting to it...









special thanx to 
Manny's bikes shop(paint)
Sic713(stripe)
Kandyshop(final clear n sponsor)


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

now let me find a dtwist sneek peek


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

jus a taste of the bars...









thanx dtwist(club sponsor)


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11422183
> *come thru to the house.....we will be bar-b-queing for bout two days for the brisket funraiser.....well be here chilling....cooking all nite....got ove 50 sumthing to smoke
> *


were at?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

i have a few more but i gotta transfer dem off my phone...gimme a sec


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11422245
> *jus a taste of the bars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx dtwist(club sponsor)
> *


 :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

my house...ill be there all nite thursday...no meat will be ready till friday morning and den cooking all day friday n if we have to all nite friday

111 latham st. 
houston, tx. 77011

let me know if anyboby wants one...i know got latin cartel down for bout 3


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11422281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my house...ill be there all nite thursday...no meat will be ready till friday morning and den cooking all day friday n if we have to all nite friday
> 
> 111 latham st.
> houston, tx. 77011
> 
> let me know if anyboby wants one...i know got latin cartel down for bout 3
> *


cant wait to see it in vegas.......


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

justdeez and team wicked ....thanx for yall help.....









aslo chavez engraving from cali


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 23 2008, 11:18 PM~11422292
> *cant wait to see it in vegas.......
> *


ha im jus hoping i get it put together b4 i leave to vegas....lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

i got one of the resident evil trike...but sorry cant show dat one u gotta wait till vegas


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11422310
> *i got one of the resident evil trike...but sorry cant show dat one u gotta wait till vegas
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11422219
> *well heres a lil taste dat i talked bout the other day..im jus getting to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanx to
> Manny's bikes shop(paint)
> Sic713(stripe)
> Kandyshop(final clear n sponsor)
> *


  damm dawg its looking really good.........ill send a pic of mine when i see it this week......


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

yeah its getting there....been a long time coming
and yes it has taken two years to get it dis far, but the wait has been worth it


----------



## TonyO

For one of your members  Matching crown coming soon hno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 01:09 AM~11422245
> *jus a taste of the bars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx dtwist(club sponsor)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 01:40 AM~11422373
> *yeah its getting there....been a long time coming
> and yes it has taken two years to get it dis far, but the wait has been worth it
> *


true :biggrin: I'll be taking lots of pics of this bike in Vegas. I better get another memory card just for this bike alone! :0


----------



## Hernan

After reading this whole topic..... I will be posting some pictures!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 11:20 PM~11422300
> *justdeez and team wicked ....thanx for yall help.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aslo chavez engraving from cali
> *


that turned out nice bro if you ever need anything just holla


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 11:05 PM~11422219
> *well heres a lil taste dat i talked bout the other day..im jus getting to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanx to
> Manny's bikes shop(paint)
> Sic713(stripe)
> Kandyshop(final clear n sponsor)
> and Art from thee artistics for being my friend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

Before there was Hernan's Custom Engraving, there was "Argentinean Pride", the bike now is at the Hard Hotel Casino(Las Vegas, Nevada) where its on display at the "Pink Taco" restuarant. Here are some pictures of the bike when I 1st purchased it from at the time in 1995 from La Mirada Schwinn. Special thanks goes out to my old neighbor for Kenny Parent(oriental blue base paint), Elizer Carillo(for airbrushing), BUGS(for painting the patterns), Danny D(for pinstriping), Henry's Upholstry(for seat & full display, which I still have the Argentina map display), Warren Wong(for the custom 1 off 144, pay attention), my welder Terry & my dad for helping me on all the other custom made parts.

Let me introduce "Argentinean Pride" to all the new schoolers in the game!!! YOUUUU KNOWWWWWWWW!!!  

WHEN I 1ST BOUGHT:









IN THE MAKING:









A LITTLE BEFORE I SOLD IT:









DETAIL SHOOT:









DETAIL SHOOT:









THE DAY I SOLD IT TO THE HARDROCK/PINKTACO:









RIDING IT(OLD PIC VERY OLD DIGITAL CAMERA)










Hope thats good!
 :biggrin: 

Hernan


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11429286
> *Before there was Hernan's Custom Engraving, there was "Argentinean Pride", the bike now is at the Hard Hotel Casino(Las Vegas, Nevada) where its on display at the "Pink Taco" restuarant. Here are some pictures of the bike when I 1st purchased it from at the time in 1995 from La Mirada Schwinn. Special thanks goes out to my old neighbor for Kenny Parent(oriental blue base paint), Elizer Carillo(for airbrushing), BUGS(for painting the patterns), Danny D(for pinstriping), Henry's Upholstry(for seat & full display, which I still have the Argentina map display), Warren Wong(for the custom 1 off 144, pay attention), my welder Terry & my dad for helping me on all the other custom made parts.
> 
> Let me introduce "Argentinean Pride" to all the new schoolers in the game!!! YOUUUU KNOWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> 
> A LITTLE BEFORE I SOLD IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hernan
> *


my pops seen it when it was getting airbrush...that was along time ago


----------



## viejitocencoast

i remember this from back in the days , ttmft 4v u homie .


----------



## legionlegend

haha man ur taking em back hernan...i still remember when we used to go back and forth at shows for best display...those were the days


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11429286
> *Before there was Hernan's Custom Engraving, there was "Argentinean Pride", the bike now is at the Hard Hotel Casino(Las Vegas, Nevada) where its on display at the "Pink Taco" restuarant. Here are some pictures of the bike when I 1st purchased it from at the time in 1995 from La Mirada Schwinn. Special thanks goes out to my old neighbor for Kenny Parent(oriental blue base paint), Elizer Carillo(for airbrushing), BUGS(for painting the patterns), Danny D(for pinstriping), Henry's Upholstry(for seat & full display, which I still have the Argentina map display), Warren Wong(for the custom 1 off 144, pay attention), my welder Terry & my dad for helping me on all the other custom made parts.
> 
> Let me introduce "Argentinean Pride" to all the new schoolers in the game!!! YOUUUU KNOWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> WHEN I 1ST BOUGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE MAKING:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE BEFORE I SOLD IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL SHOOT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL SHOOT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DAY I SOLD IT TO THE HARDROCK/PINKTACO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDING IT(OLD PIC VERY OLD DIGITAL CAMERA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope thats good!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Hernan
> *


NICE BIKE HERNAN  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11422219
> *well heres a lil taste dat i talked bout the other day..im jus getting to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanx to
> Manny's bikes shop(paint)
> Sic713(stripe)
> Kandyshop(final clear n sponsor)
> *


alot of hands on that beech!

looking nice!!!


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 25 2008, 12:06 AM~11429476
> *haha man ur taking em back hernan...i still remember when we used to go back and forth at shows for best display...those were the days
> *


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

THANKS FOR ADDING TO THE POST HERNAN!

MEANS A LOT FOR AN OG MEMBER TO BE ON HERE AND CONTRIBUTING.

WISH YOU COULD PUT IT ALONG SIDE THE OTHERS IN A LINEUP AT VEGAS.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2008, 12:42 PM~11431714
> *THANKS FOR ADDING TO THE POST HERNAN!
> 
> MEANS A LOT FOR AN OG MEMBER TO BE ON HERE AND CONTRIBUTING.
> 
> WISH YOU COULD PUT IT ALONG SIDE THE OTHERS IN A LINEUP AT VEGAS.
> *


how is your looking .....is it going to go.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2008, 11:42 AM~11431714
> *THANKS FOR ADDING TO THE POST HERNAN!
> 
> MEANS A LOT FOR AN OG MEMBER TO BE ON HERE AND CONTRIBUTING.
> 
> WISH YOU COULD PUT IT ALONG SIDE THE OTHERS IN A LINEUP AT VEGAS.
> *


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 25 2008, 11:46 AM~11431748
> *how is your looking .....is it going to go.....
> *



it should be in the lineup


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2008, 02:08 PM~11432602
> *it should be in the lineup
> *


we should look good and strong there...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 02:13 AM~11429657
> *alot of hands on that beech!
> 
> looking nice!!!
> *



yup and i forgot bout Wiro n Compton for the murals


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 25 2008, 10:42 AM~11431714
> *THANKS FOR ADDING TO THE POST HERNAN!
> 
> MEANS A LOT FOR AN OG MEMBER TO BE ON HERE AND CONTRIBUTING.
> 
> WISH YOU COULD PUT IT ALONG SIDE THE OTHERS IN A LINEUP AT VEGAS.
> *


Thanks for the props bro. Can't wait to see everyone there. The line shall be sick. Damnn I didn't know that some OG's didn't ever have bikes either(at least that were theres) ouchhh!!! :0 

See everyone there!


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 26 2008, 12:20 AM~11439308
> *Thanks for the props bro. Can't wait to see everyone there. The line shall be sick. Damnn I didn't know that some OG's didn't ever have bikes either(at least that were theres) ouchhh!!! :0
> 
> See everyone there!
> *


THERE AREN'T ALOT OF OG MEMBERS ON HERE. I HAVE TRIED BEFORE TO GET WOODY AND RANDY TO GET A HOLD OF SOME OF THESE GUYS TO MAKE A VEGAS TRIP AND HAVE A MEMORY LANE TYPE LINEUP, MAYBE ONE OF THESE YEARS.

SEE YA IN VEGAS!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11429286
> *Before there was Hernan's Custom Engraving, there was "Argentinean Pride", the bike now is at the Hard Hotel Casino(Las Vegas, Nevada) where its on display at the "Pink Taco" restuarant. Here are some pictures of the bike when I 1st purchased it from at the time in 1995 from La Mirada Schwinn. Special thanks goes out to my old neighbor for Kenny Parent(oriental blue base paint), Elizer Carillo(for airbrushing), BUGS(for painting the patterns), Danny D(for pinstriping), Henry's Upholstry(for seat & full display, which I still have the Argentina map display), Warren Wong(for the custom 1 off 144, pay attention), my welder Terry & my dad for helping me on all the other custom made parts.
> 
> Let me introduce "Argentinean Pride" to all the new schoolers in the game!!! YOUUUU KNOWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> WHEN I 1ST BOUGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE MAKING:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE BEFORE I SOLD IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL SHOOT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL SHOOT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DAY I SOLD IT TO THE HARDROCK/PINKTACO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDING IT(OLD PIC VERY OLD DIGITAL CAMERA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope thats good!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Hernan
> *



this how it looks now,it still looks good


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 26 2008, 09:04 AM~11440934
> *THERE AREN'T ALOT OF OG MEMBERS ON HERE.  I HAVE TRIED BEFORE TO GET WOODY AND RANDY TO GET A HOLD OF SOME OF THESE GUYS TO MAKE A VEGAS TRIP AND HAVE A MEMORY LANE TYPE LINEUP, MAYBE ONE OF THESE YEARS.
> 
> SEE YA IN VEGAS!
> *


i may not be an o.g. member, but i was legions in 1998-2004ish. and the only canadian member. ive havent been out to a show for a while, but i will be in vegas this year(with obviously no bike). looking forward to seeing all these current legoins bikes there.  

p.s. hernan and argentinean pride were the reason my bike was in legions, and got taken to the level it was.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 24 2008, 11:17 PM~11429286
> *Before there was Hernan's Custom Engraving, there was "Argentinean Pride", the bike now is at the Hard Hotel Casino(Las Vegas, Nevada) where its on display at the "Pink Taco" restuarant. Here are some pictures of the bike when I 1st purchased it from at the time in 1995 from La Mirada Schwinn. Special thanks goes out to my old neighbor for Kenny Parent(oriental blue base paint), Elizer Carillo(for airbrushing), BUGS(for painting the patterns), Danny D(for pinstriping), Henry's Upholstry(for seat & full display, which I still have the Argentina map display), Warren Wong(for the custom 1 off 144, pay attention), my welder Terry & my dad for helping me on all the other custom made parts.
> 
> Let me introduce "Argentinean Pride" to all the new schoolers in the game!!! YOUUUU KNOWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> WHEN I 1ST BOUGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE MAKING:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE BEFORE I SOLD IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL SHOOT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL SHOOT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DAY I SOLD IT TO THE HARDROCK/PINKTACO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDING IT(OLD PIC VERY OLD DIGITAL CAMERA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope thats good!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Hernan
> *


Schwinn badge on a taiwan frame. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowridersfinest

can u O.G. members post some O.G. LEGIONS pics


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2008, 08:58 AM~11441353
> *Schwinn badge on a taiwan frame.  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 26 2008, 10:56 AM~11441333
> *i may not be an o.g. member, but i was legions in 1998-2004ish. and the only canadian member. ive havent been out to a show for a while, but i will be in vegas this year(with obviously no bike). looking forward to seeing all these current legoins bikes there.
> 
> p.s. hernan and argentinean pride were the reason my bike was in legions, and got taken to the level it was.
> *



LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU.

POST UP PICS OF YOUR FRAME. I KNOW EVERYONE HERE WILL LIKE IT.


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 26 2008, 03:00 PM~11444078
> *LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU.
> 
> POST UP PICS OF YOUR FRAME.  I KNOW EVERYONE HERE WILL LIKE IT.
> *


there is pics of the bike with both frames (darkness falls/ and in2 deep) earlier in this topic.
but here is one of the frame before murals and stripes.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 27 2008, 02:06 AM~11444668
> *there is pics of the bike with both frames (darkness falls/ and in2 deep) earlier in this topic.
> but here is one of the frame before murals and stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the one that got stolen?


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2008, 09:58 AM~11441353
> *Schwinn badge on a taiwan frame.  :thumbsdown:
> *


DAMNNN I'm glad someone pays attention. :biggrin: 

GOOD JOB YOU GET A COOKIE 4 THAT!!! :0 

Since were talking OG maybe my 1963 Schwinn Stingray(1st year they were produced if you didn't know.) Was also in the club. Yes it was missing the main decal. Also I didn't want to cut up an OG Schwinn. So please feel free to PM me to talk the garbage...... Or talk to me at Super Show. THANKS Hernan


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 26 2008, 09:56 AM~11441333
> *i may not be an o.g. member, but i was legions in 1998-2004ish. and the only canadian member. ive havent been out to a show for a while, but i will be in vegas this year(with obviously no bike). looking forward to seeing all these current legoins bikes there.
> 
> p.s. hernan and argentinean pride were the reason my bike was in legions, and got taken to the level it was.
> *


Thanks my canadian buddy. That means a lot coming from you. Also remember your not an OG member but you sure have done more than *"some"* of the OG members ever have done.  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 26 2008, 11:59 AM~11442899
> *can u O.G. members post some O.G. LEGIONS pics
> *


duece. got any pics of "possessed".


----------



## Hernan

more OG pics


----------



## Hernan

some more I found....




































 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

all the motivation i needed.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill+Aug 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11421770-->
> 
> 
> 
> Issac showed me his project that he's taking to vegas.
> 
> I cant wait until next weekend, I'll have a slab of brisquit all to myself.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:41 PM~11421795
> *no shit huh?  gotta see where i'll be next weekend
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11422219
> *well heres a lil taste dat i talked bout the other day..im jus getting to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanx to
> Manny's bikes shop(paint)
> Sic713(stripe)
> Kandyshop(final clear n sponsor)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

THANKS HERNAN FOR THE PICS! IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE FEEL FREE TO ADD!

SEE YA IN VEGAS!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11422219
> *well heres a lil taste dat i talked bout the other day..im jus getting to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanx to
> Manny's bikes shop(paint)
> Sic713(stripe)
> Kandyshop(final clear n sponsor)
> *


i got some bigger pics. wanna see???????????// :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 02:39 AM~11454377
> *i got some bigger pics. wanna see???????????// :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Yeah ill post it......rite after vegas....or maybe during the time dat we arer puitting the bike together since its n a thousand pieces across the country


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 27 2008, 06:12 PM~11455211
> *Yeah ill post it......rite after vegas....or maybe during the time dat we arer puitting the bike together since its n a thousand pieces across the country
> *


i was kidding. i wouldnt do that to you homie


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Potential line up updat.....

Lady death
Resident evil
Satin sideshow
Gold 16"
Woody(maybe)
Hellraiser
W2
Wizards style
Still riding
And dragonball z


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Oh n I forgot bad2 d bone if he makes it out


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GEAH


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Frame looks similar to my brothers bike....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 27 2008, 11:15 PM~11456999
> *Potential line up updat.....
> 
> Lady death
> Resident evil
> Satin sideshow
> Gold 16"
> Woody(maybe)
> Hellraiser
> W2
> Wizards style
> Still riding
> And dragonball z
> *


i think ill bring one more...if its ready....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 27 2008, 11:12 PM~11458068
> *Frame looks similar to my brothers bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT DOES BUT TEARS OF A CLOWN LOOKS BETTER :biggrin: YOU CAN TELL MORE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 28 2008, 09:12 AM~11458068
> *Frame looks similar to my brothers bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TNT Forks :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 29 2008, 08:00 AM~11469504
> *
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

word?


----------



## BigTex

SUP TO THE LEGION FAMILY.....

...VEGAS ALMOST HERE.....WHO IS READY FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11509791
> *SUP TO THE LEGION FAMILY.....
> 
> ...VEGAS ALMOST HERE.....WHO IS READY FOR THE SHOW?
> *


im almost ready just waiting on a few things to come in.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

well i guess dis will be my first update....as of now vegas dnt look good....ive been sick all week n dr has me out till at least friday....so losing dis whole week at wrk aint helping.....imma keep yall posted of any changes


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11510616
> *well i guess dis will be my first update....as of now vegas dnt look good....ive been sick all week n dr has me out till at least friday....so losing dis whole week at wrk aint helping.....imma keep yall posted of any changes
> *


you will make it ....your a big baller remember ...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

yeah but i dnt know how much of next week imma be out either...never thought u could come down with pnuemonia in the summer....shit gots me tired n week


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 3 2008, 08:17 PM~11510805
> *yeah but i dnt know how much of next week imma be out either...never thought u could come down with pnuemonia in the summer....shit gots me tired n week
> *


damm bro ...well i hope u get better.....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

im wrking on it....u will rep texas for us hard n the mild class if u make it.....jus let me know wat u need.....ill try n go pick up dem handle bars and get dem all polished out n shipped to u if u still wanna use dem


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 3 2008, 08:31 PM~11510956
> *im wrking on it....u will rep texas for us hard n the mild class if u make it.....jus let me know wat u need.....ill try n go pick up dem handle bars and get dem all polished out n shipped to u if u still wanna use dem
> *


sure do want to still use them.....let me know when they are ready and polished up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 4 2008, 08:58 PM~11521738
> *couldent wait....a lil sneak peak for vegas.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY NICE!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 4 2008, 10:12 PM~11521879
> *VERY NICE!!
> *


thanks bro ....its going to look alot different then everyone remembers.....


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 4 2008, 07:58 PM~11521738
> *couldent wait....a lil sneak peak for vegas.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My bike is looking good man
But you need to let me finish it
I told you that LOS KUSTOMS would built you one bad ass bike  
You still got that #1 spot on lock down
I know you will do good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11422219
> *well heres a lil taste dat i talked bout the other day..im jus getting to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanx to
> Manny's bikes shop(paint)
> Sic713(stripe)
> Kandyshop(final clear n sponsor)
> *


:0 :0 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39790161


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39790413


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 5 2008, 05:54 AM~11524460
> *:0  :0
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39790161
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39790413
> *



hey dat wasnt kool........j/k i dnt mind if its taken dat long for those pics to be posted from back n june at the waco show.....dat was rite before we handed them to sa rollerz to the final clear


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 4 2008, 11:10 PM~11522541
> *My bike is looking good man
> But you need to let me finish it
> I told you that LOS KUSTOMS would built you one bad ass bike
> You still got that #1 spot on lock down
> I know you will do good
> *


hey dawg we will get them fenders going soon.....maybe at the magnificos show we can get it going......


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 5 2008, 09:04 AM~11524825
> *hey dat wasnt kool........j/k i dnt mind if its taken dat long for those pics to be posted from back n june at the waco show.....dat was rite before we handed them to sa rollerz to the final clear
> *


BLAME MS DANNI


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 5 2008, 12:43 PM~11526841
> *BLAME MS DANNI
> *



cant blame her.....i knew they were there....i could of taken dem down a whie back if i waned they been there for a few months...plus she didnt bring them to lay it low....lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:angry:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 8 2008, 07:36 PM~11552250
> *:angry:
> *



wat the hells wrong wit u.....lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 8 2008, 10:10 PM~11553241
> *wat the hells wrong wit u.....lol
> *


pm sent


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11553300
> *pm sent
> *



pm answered and sent back


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Sep 5 2008, 06:54 AM~11524460-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39790161
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=39790413
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 5 2008, 09:04 AM~11524825
> *hey dat wasnt kool........j/k i dnt mind if its taken dat long for those pics to be posted from back n june at the waco show.....dat was rite before we handed them to sa rollerz to the final clear
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

ttt


----------



## D Twist

That green bike isn't gonna look very good when its done! :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

N how would u know......huh.....oh wait u made every damn part......except the rims......dat goes to manny's credit.........well if it wasn't for dis hurricane it was on track to barely make it to vegas but it won't now......my platers shop suffered damaged too n dnt know when my parts will be done.....but it is coming real soon


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 19 2008, 11:40 PM~11648856
> *N how would u know......huh.....oh wait u made every damn part......except the rims......dat goes to manny's credit.........well if it wasn't for dis hurricane it was on track to barely make it to vegas but it won't now......my platers shop suffered damaged too n dnt know when my parts will be done.....but it is coming real soon
> *


 :biggrin:  

sucks about the platers!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Yeah u have no idea....well went by to day dey have half the wall replace still got more wrk to do b4 the get back up n running....hope none of my stuff got stolen by any looters


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 19 2008, 11:52 PM~11648938
> *Yeah u have no idea....well went by to day dey have half the wall replace still got more wrk to do b4 the get back up n running....hope none of my stuff got stolen by any looters
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

mothafukka :angry:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 19 2008, 09:40 PM~11648856
> *N how would u know......huh.....oh wait u made every damn part......except the rims......dat goes to manny's credit.........well if it wasn't for dis hurricane it was on track to barely make it to vegas but it won't now......my platers shop suffered damaged too n dnt know when my parts will be done.....but it is coming real soon
> *


Hmmmmmm...................I got a hundred on it still showing up to vegas.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Ill take dat bet......lol.......I dnt ply dem games buddy....I say it aint gunna be there it aint gunna be there.....lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Ill take dat bet......lol.......I dnt ply dem games buddy....I say it aint gunna be there it aint gunna be there.....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 19 2008, 08:18 PM~11648693
> *That green bike isn't gonna look very good when its done! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont think the other ones gonna look very good either


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 20 2008, 09:45 PM~11653605
> *i dont think the other ones gonna look very good either
> *


prob not, but the green ones parts will look like shit!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

its going to be close.........no kandy on the frame yet.......


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 21 2008, 05:54 PM~11659122
> *its going to be close.........no kandy on the frame yet.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that shit set yall back


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 21 2008, 06:54 PM~11659122
> *its going to be close.........no kandy on the frame yet.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



a lil tease......


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11670663
> *a lil tease......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2008, 07:52 PM~11670679
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


post the whole thing chicken boy. no ones gonna copy you


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2008, 09:53 PM~11670690
> *post the whole thing chicken boy. no ones gonna copy you
> *


not up to me...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11670663
> *a lil tease......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

one more pic coming tonight......


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 20 2008, 12:55 PM~11651801
> *Ill take dat bet......lol.......I dnt ply dem games buddy....I say it aint gunna be there it aint gunna be there.....lol
> *



:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2008, 04:37 PM~11678016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2008, 05:37 PM~11678016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 23 2008, 05:45 PM~11678068
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 22 2008, 07:51 PM~11670663
> *a lil tease......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2008, 04:37 PM~11678016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...its gona stand out for sure..........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 23 2008, 09:52 PM~11680693
> *nice...its gona stand out for sure..........
> *


sure will......still have some parts to be made but it will have some new shit on it for vegas besides the paint.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11681065
> *sure will......still have some parts to be made  but it will have some new shit on it for vegas besides the paint.....
> *


Damn i need to holla at your painter. haha


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 10:20 PM~11681090
> *Damn i need to holla at your painter. haha
> *


stups....lol


----------



## texastrike

Nice paint


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 23 2008, 10:20 PM~11681100
> *stups....lol
> *


o wait that ***** take to long!!!! ahahahhaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2008, 05:37 PM~11678016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: cant wait till vegas.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Sep 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11681162
> *Nice paint
> *


thanks pollo.........


----------



## texastrike

:wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Sep 24 2008, 12:43 PM~11685900
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 23 2008, 03:37 PM~11678016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: Reminds me of the paint job on 2 d grave

Looks nice. The display we had would of looked good around that master peice


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 25 2008, 07:53 AM~11694160
> *:wave:
> *


PICS :cheesy: 
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

heard there was some good news


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2008, 07:43 PM~11722090
> *heard there was some good news
> *


san angelo texas shakedown
1st place pedal car
3rd place semi<----it was a street bike but they put it in semi
1st place full<----its a mild bike but it was in full
1st place best of show (wizard style 2)


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks awesome


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 09:45 PM~11724422
> *SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
> SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I liked it better purple but its still clean.


----------



## show-bound

congrats big dog on the wins...cant wait to put the murals on and get started on your other products.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2008, 10:23 PM~11724798
> *I think I liked it better purple but its still clean.
> *


seems like it stands out more with the old color


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2008, 11:35 PM~11725343
> *seems like it stands out more with the old color
> *


yea i thx so too


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 10:45 PM~11724422
> *SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
> SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0   NICE HOMIE


----------



## Sr.Castro

congrats primo looks alot better in person way better the the 1st paint job a big :thumbsup:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 09:45 PM~11724422
> *SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
> SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks very clean  I like it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS.......IT HAD TO BE PAINTED THE PURPLE ONE WAS CHIPPED EVERYWHERE AND AND HAD ALOT SCRATCHES .......STILL NOT DONE WITH THE PAINT STILL HAVE TO HAVE THE MURALS...AND MORE STRIPPING DONE AND THE FRAME WASENT EVEN BUFFED OUT YET..........WELL I WILL LIKE TO GIVE ALOT OF CREDIT TO SHOWBOUND AKA LONE STAR BRAND FOR THE PAINT HE HOOKED IT UP AND I KNOW WHAT ELSE HE IS GOING TO DO TO IT SO JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS........LEGIONS...........ILL HAVE MORE DETAILED PICS LATER ..I HAVE TO GO TO WORK...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 09:45 PM~11724422
> *SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
> SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Nice. So I guess I dont have to take the gold parts to Vegas for you anymore huh!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 08:04 AM~11726011
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS.......IT HAD TO BE PAINTED THE PURPLE ONE WAS CHIPPED EVERYWHERE AND AND HAD ALOT SCRATCHES .......STILL NOT DONE WITH THE PAINT STILL HAVE TO HAVE THE MURALS...AND MORE STRIPPING DONE AND THE FRAME WASENT EVEN BUFFED OUT YET..........WELL I WILL LIKE TO GIVE ALOT OF CREDIT TO SHOWBOUND AKA LONE STAR BRAND FOR THE PAINT HE HOOKED IT UP AND I KNOW WHAT ELSE HE IS GOING TO DO TO IT SO JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS........LEGIONS...........ILL HAVE MORE DETAILED PICS LATER ..I HAVE TO GO TO WORK...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 29 2008, 08:36 AM~11726132
> *Looks Nice. So I guess I dont have to take the gold parts to Vegas for you anymore huh!
> *


NO....BUT CAN I STILL BUY THEM OFF OF U............SEND ME A PM WITH PRICE FOR THEM....SO I CAN GET THEM OFF OF U...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 08:04 AM~11726011
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS.......IT HAD TO BE PAINTED THE PURPLE ONE WAS CHIPPED EVERYWHERE AND AND HAD ALOT SCRATCHES .......STILL NOT DONE WITH THE PAINT STILL HAVE TO HAVE THE MURALS...AND MORE STRIPPING DONE AND THE FRAME WASENT EVEN BUFFED OUT YET..........WELL I WILL LIKE TO GIVE ALOT OF CREDIT TO SHOWBOUND AKA LONE STAR BRAND FOR THE PAINT HE HOOKED IT UP AND I KNOW WHAT ELSE HE IS GOING TO DO TO IT SO JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS........LEGIONS...........ILL HAVE MORE DETAILED PICS LATER ..I HAVE TO GO TO WORK...
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 09:58 AM~11727429
> *NO....BUT CAN I STILL BUY THEM OFF OF U............SEND ME A PM WITH PRICE FOR THEM....SO I CAN GET THEM OFF OF U...
> *


When I get home I will send you a picture of the gold parts I have and you can give me what you think they are worth with shipping. I dont need them anymore im trying to get this blazer out into the shows real soon


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 29 2008, 12:01 PM~11727455
> *When I get home I will send you a picture of the gold parts I have and you can give me what you think they are worth with shipping. I dont need them anymore im trying to get this blazer out into the shows real soon
> *


PM SENT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 11:28 AM~11727688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike look real nice


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

my bike is looking good 
Like the new paint job


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 28 2008, 11:52 PM~11725397
> *congrats primo looks alot better in person way better the the 1st paint job a big  :thumbsup:
> *


call me so we can talk


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 29 2008, 12:37 PM~11727777
> *my bike is looking good
> Like the new paint job
> *


HEY WHAT UP ...HOW HAVE U BEEN....ANY NEW PROJECTS U WORKING ON.....U LIKE THE NEW PAINT....STILL HAS A LONG WAY TO GO BUT ITS COMING ALONG....


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 10:28 AM~11727688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Sep 29 2008, 12:58 PM~11727972
> *:thumbsup:
> *


U LIKE POLLO


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 29 2008, 10:37 AM~11727777
> *my bike is looking good
> Like the new paint job
> *



Yeah I like it too.


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 08:04 AM~11726011
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS.......IT HAD TO BE PAINTED THE PURPLE ONE WAS CHIPPED EVERYWHERE AND AND HAD ALOT SCRATCHES .......STILL NOT DONE WITH THE PAINT STILL HAVE TO HAVE THE MURALS...AND MORE STRIPPING DONE AND THE FRAME WASENT EVEN BUFFED OUT YET..........WELL I WILL LIKE TO GIVE ALOT OF CREDIT TO SHOWBOUND AKA LONE STAR BRAND FOR THE PAINT HE HOOKED IT UP AND I KNOW WHAT ELSE HE IS GOING TO DO TO IT SO JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS........LEGIONS...........ILL HAVE MORE DETAILED PICS LATER ..I HAVE TO GO TO WORK...
> *



The paint looked clean. Gave me ideas of my next paint job.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 11:45 PM~11724422
> *SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
> SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....
> 
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 29 2008, 01:06 PM~11728061
> *The paint looked clean. Gave me ideas of my next paint job.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 29 2008, 01:39 PM~11728453
> *
> *


i know it sucks bad ...but a family matter came up......it will be at the magnificos show and odessa show..


----------



## ROBERTO G

pics of the tank


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 29 2008, 05:36 PM~11730855
> *pics of the tank
> *


we are going to take the bike outside later or tomorrow to get more pics....ill get one of the tank...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 04:49 PM~11730955
> *we are going to take the bike outside later or tomorrow to get  more pics....ill get one of the tank...
> *


tank looks nice.nice color


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 04:49 PM~11730955
> *we are going to take the bike outside later or tomorrow to get  more pics....ill get one of the tank...
> *


tank looks nice.nice color


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 05:49 PM~11730955
> *we are going to take the bike outside later or tomorrow to get  more pics....ill get one of the tank...
> *


hell i didnt even get to take pics when you stopped by to pic it up....

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2008, 12:16 AM~11735248
> *hell i didnt even get to take pics when you stopped by to pic it up....
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> *


u can take more pics when u do the murals on it.....


----------



## Drop'em

So are you sure you aint going to VEGAS ?

Cause after what we talked about, you would really turrn heads and trip people out. Just picture it with everything on.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2008, 08:03 AM~11736593
> *So are you sure you aint going to VEGAS ?
> 
> Cause after what we talked about, you would really turrn heads and trip people out. Just picture it with everything on.
> *


man i wish i could go but just something more important came up and i just cant go.....cant wait to have what we talked about..........


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 30 2008, 06:05 AM~11736600
> *man i wish i could go but just something more important came up and i just cant go.....cant wait to have what we talked about..........
> *


Me and LOS were talking about that yesterday. He told me to tell you about it. Its goingt o look killer on there. Anyways you got my number just hit me up when you are ready. I was looking into going to VEGAS and taking pictures of the LEGIONS line up and a couple of other TEXAS bikes that were coming out strong but now, my motivation on going sucks.


----------



## AMB1800

yow drop'em if you going maybe you gonna see some european homies out there, i know that homies of Eastriddaz CC out of France are going and Majestics Amsterdam Chapter homies should be there too :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 30 2008, 06:59 AM~11736841
> *yow drop'em if you going maybe you gonna see some european homies out there, i know that homies of Eastriddaz CC out of France are going and Majestics Amsterdam Chapter homies should be there too  :0
> *



Me and My Wife are still going but I dont think I will spend much of the day at the show. Im going to take a couple of pics. I need then getting out after I buy a couple of items that are going to be there for me for the blazer.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 09:45 PM~11724422
> *SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
> SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE LIKE THE COLOR


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 30 2008, 05:28 PM~11741731
> *LOOKS NICE LIKE THE COLOR
> *



i still want your seat....... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 30 2008, 03:28 PM~11741731
> *LOOKS NICE LIKE THE COLOR
> *



Where the hell have you been


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2008, 05:28 PM~11742686
> *Where the hell have you been
> *


making power moves :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 30 2008, 04:28 PM~11742288
> *i still want your seat....... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 30 2008, 07:50 PM~11742897
> *:nono:  :roflmao:
> *


come on bro let me put that seat to use............ :cheesy:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 10:45 PM~11724422
> *SINCE I AINT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE BECAUSE OF A MORE IMPORTANT MATTER CAME UP I THOUGHT I TAKE THE BIKE TO A SHOW THIS WEEKEND......I GOT 1ST PLACE FULL AND BEST OF SHOW AND $100 IN CASH.....
> SO HERE IT IS NOT DONE BUT HOW IT LOOKS AT THE MOMENT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did you have sic repaint it?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 30 2008, 07:58 PM~11742985
> *did you have sic repaint it?
> *


nope lone star brand did it out of lubbock


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 30 2008, 07:00 PM~11743004
> *nope lone star brand did it out of lubbock
> *


looks good.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11743210
> *looks good.
> *


thanks bro.....u finish with your lincoln yet.....


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 30 2008, 05:56 PM~11742963
> *come on bro let me put that seat to use............ :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 29 2008, 12:28 PM~11727688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need new forks


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 12:27 AM~11746264
> *You need new forks
> *



maybe.........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice bike bro, i like orange better. and very creative using the turntable mounts into a sissybar/conti kit.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 1 2008, 05:38 PM~11752370
> *nice bike bro, i like orange better. and very creative using the turntable mounts into a sissybar/conti kit.
> *


i had to put them to better use.....it came out good like that..........going to mount a tv back there.......


----------



## Drop'em

I cant wait to see how its going to look after a EXCLUSIVE touch.

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Drop'em, Artistics.TX, Checho818, POISON 831, kiki, *BigTex*, IN$PIRATION$ SJ, bullet one, EL TIBURON, the poor boys, spcmata, mitchell26, Raguness, *LEGIONSofTEXAS, texastrike, cadillac_pimpin,* mandoemex


My ****** in FULL FORCE tonight


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11755344
> *Drop'em, Artistics.TX, Checho818, POISON 831, kiki, BigTex, IN$PIRATION$ SJ, bullet one, EL TIBURON, the poor boys, spcmata, mitchell26, Raguness, LEGIONSofTEXAS, texastrike, cadillac_pimpin, mandoemex
> My ****** in FULL FORCE tonight
> *


SUP.....READY FOR VEGAS??


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 1 2008, 08:15 PM~11755351
> *SUP.....READY FOR VEGAS??
> *



Yes Sir!


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 30 2008, 07:22 PM~11743236
> *thanks bro.....u finish with your lincoln yet.....
> *


I started to drive it now. Im still adding more chrome uncer the car. Im thinking of starting a bike to match my car.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 09:16 PM~11755360
> *Yes Sir!
> *


WHERE U STAYING? WHO ALL IS GOING?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 1 2008, 08:19 PM~11755403
> *WHERE U STAYING?  WHO ALL IS GOING?
> *



Me and My Wife. We staying at the Golden Nugget. Got a hook up there. LOS is a last minute thing he said. He had some IKE issues at home but homie going to make it.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 10:14 PM~11755344
> *Drop'em, Artistics.TX, Checho818, POISON 831, kiki, BigTex, IN$PIRATION$ SJ, bullet one, EL TIBURON, the poor boys, spcmata, mitchell26, Raguness, LEGIONSofTEXAS, texastrike, cadillac_pimpin, mandoemex
> My ****** in FULL FORCE tonight
> *



u know it.........what u been up too


----------



## FunkytownRoller

WASSUP LEGIONS, HEY ANY OF YOU GUYS LOOKIN FOR A RIDE TO VEGAS, GOTTA EXPEDITION HEADING THAT WAY AND GOT A COUPLE EXTRA SEATS, HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED...ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GET TO FT WORTH AND HAVE A PLACE TO STAY ONCE WE GET THERE, ITS DEFIANTELY A CHEAP WAY TO GET THERE AND BACK IN A COMFOTABLE RIDE...LEMME KNOW...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 1 2008, 08:26 PM~11755479
> *u know it.........what u been up too
> *



Chillin, here at the house waiting


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 1 2008, 10:17 PM~11755376
> *I started to drive it now.  Im still adding more chrome uncer the car.  Im thinking of starting a bike to match my car.
> *


that would be cool......how is pinky coming out.....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 09:20 PM~11755424
> *Me and My Wife. We staying at the Golden Nugget. Got a hook up there. LOS is a last minute thing he said. He had some IKE issues at home but homie going to make it.
> *


YEAH IKE PUT A DENT IN MY FUNDS....BUT WHATEVER....STILL GOING!

HEY WELL YOU AND LOS HAVE MY NUMBER SO CALL ME SO WE CAN HOOK UP OVER THERE.

I GET THERE FRIDAY EVENING.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 1 2008, 09:55 PM~11756410
> *YEAH IKE PUT A DENT IN MY FUNDS....BUT WHATEVER....STILL GOING!
> 
> HEY WELL YOU AND LOS HAVE MY NUMBER SO CALL ME SO WE CAN HOOK UP OVER THERE.
> 
> I GET THERE FRIDAY EVENING.
> *



I get there Friday Morning


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2008, 10:23 PM~11724798
> *I think I liked it better purple but its still clean.
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

close up of the fender...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

before and after and after pics......
1st








2nd








3rd


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11762149
> *close up of the fender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SO DID U TOOK PICZ OF TOP TANK


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

havent took a pic but here is what bolts on ,on the top of the tank it goes on top of the pexiglass and there is led that shine out the top


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 05:23 PM~11762675
> *havent took a pic but here is what bolts on ,on the top of the tank it goes on top of the pexiglass and there is led that shine out the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRAZY


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 2 2008, 06:28 PM~11762715
> *CRAZY
> *


yep one of a kind


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 07:19 PM~11763069
> *yep one of a kind
> *


That thing looks good man, has come along way, hit me up when your ready for some engraving...



dont change them forks out, Juan dont know what hes talking about....they look fine on that bike...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11764410
> *That thing looks good man, has come along way, hit me up when your ready for some engraving...
> dont change them forks out, Juan dont know what hes talking about....they look fine on that bike...
> *


I personally think there to big. IMO.


----------



## TonyO

Let me know what other Legions parts I can do for you guys. I have a couple of crowns in the works too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Oct 3 2008, 05:51 AM~11764410-->
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks good man, has come along way, hit me up when your ready for some engraving...
> dont change them forks out, Juan dont know what hes talking about....they look fine on that bike...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 06:08 AM~11764603
> *I personally think there to big. IMO.
> *



He's just hating because TNT cut them.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 1 2008, 09:45 PM~11755699
> *that would be cool......how is pinky coming out.....
> *



Hopefully he should be ready in a month.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 10:44 PM~11764950
> *He's just hating because TNT cut them.
> *


Not at all fucker. they look good
Just think yall can do better. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11764410
> *That thing looks good man, has come along way, hit me up when your ready for some engraving...
> dont change them forks out, Juan dont know what hes talking about....they look fine on that bike...
> *



ill let u know.....i like the way renes parts came out so ill hit u up for some work just i need to do it at the right time.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 3 2008, 07:58 AM~11767476
> *ill let u know.....i like the way renes parts came out so ill hit u up for some work just i need to do it at the right time.....
> *


those things i did for rene kicked my ass, that was the first set of those....but yeah man, just let me know...


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 3 2008, 07:05 AM~11767783
> *those things i did for rene kicked my ass, that was the first set of those....but yeah man, just let me know...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 2 2008, 04:28 PM~11762715
> *CRAZY
> *


Like that
All done by Los Kustoms


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 05:23 PM~11762675
> *havent took a pic but here is what bolts on ,on the top of the tank it goes on top of the pexiglass and there is led that shine out the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we just did one for a customer like that but it covers the plexglassa nd looks like it is glowing under it  it looks wild


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2008, 05:56 PM~11772068
> *we just did one for a customer like that but it covers the plexglassa nd looks like it is glowing under it    it looks wild
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: you mean kinda like, EXACTLY what he has on is.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 3 2008, 05:02 PM~11772122
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  you mean kinda like, EXACTLY what he has on is.....
> *


something like it it cover the whole top you will see hope by may of next year he is still trying to build the bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2008, 04:08 PM~11772168
> *something like it it cover the whole top you will see hope by may of next year he is still trying to build the bike
> *


may???????????????/ wtf take you ****** so long to build a bike. chomp for wiked


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2008, 05:10 PM~11772179
> *may???????????????/ wtf take you ****** so long to build a bike.  chomp for wiked
> *


when the customer does not have alot of cash to build it all at one time :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2008, 03:56 PM~11772068
> *we just did one for a customer like that but it covers the plexglassa nd looks like it is glowing under it    it looks wild
> *



Say D, not hating bro but do some research on the bike CADILLAC PIMPIN has. I think your boy stole the idea from this one. It has the same shit you just said. Are smoking that shit again. lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 3 2008, 11:20 PM~11774767
> *Say D, not hating bro but do some research on the bike CADILLAC PIMPIN has. I think your boy stole the idea from this one. It has the same shit you just said. Are smoking that shit again. lol
> *


thats exaclty what i was saying in the other post i made as to it sounding EXACTLY like what he has


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 3 2008, 05:37 PM~11771927
> *Like that
> All done by Los Kustoms
> *


its cool i give your design nine out of ten and craftmanship 5. i advised that it never be ridden, had numerous stress fractures... mounting of the lights could have been excuted better as well.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 3 2008, 10:20 PM~11774767
> *Say D, not hating bro but do some research on the bike CADILLAC PIMPIN has. I think your boy stole the idea from this one. It has the same shit you just said. Are smoking that shit again. lol
> *


dude my customer number on does not come on layitlow or has seen that bike but sam will even tell you cause i told it to him months ago when we started it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 4 2008, 08:49 AM~11776498
> *dude my customer number on does not come on layitlow or has seen that bike but sam will even tell you cause i told it to him months ago when we started it
> *



This bike was done 1 year ago


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 4 2008, 11:56 AM~11776791
> *This bike was done 1 year ago
> *



the started build was in late 05 beginning of 06...somewhere around there.........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cadillac_pimpin, REC, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN


what up exclusive........


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 4 2008, 10:23 AM~11776918
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: cadillac_pimpin, REC, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN
> what up exclusive........
> *


Wuz up RUDY...........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 4 2008, 10:56 AM~11776791
> *This bike was done 1 year ago
> *


but what i amsaying he did not steel the idea he just had the same idea :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is he competing in LRM Darren? If not then post a pic.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 04:08 PM~11778317
> *Is he competing in LRM Darren? If not then post a pic.
> *


yes he is tampa next year he is try to get it done for that show  but i talked to him and told him about all this and he might change it a little  he does not want that you stole this from him kind of bs 



bike bike sorry for the bs legions


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 5 2008, 10:14 AM~11782327
> *yes he is tampa next year he is try to get it done for that show    but i talked to him and told him about all this and he might change it a little    he does not want that you stole this from him kind of bs
> bike bike sorry for the bs legions
> *



what class is he making it for.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 5 2008, 12:35 PM~11783169
> *what class is he making it for.....
> *


semi or full


----------



## TonyO

whatup Legions?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 03:21 PM~11762161
> *before and after and after pics......
> 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


major change


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up guys :wave: :wave:


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2008, 07:49 PM~11826436
> *wuz up guys  :wave:  :wave:
> *


los legiones son los mejores


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2008, 07:49 PM~11826436
> *wuz up guys  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2008, 08:49 PM~11826436
> *wuz up guys  :wave:  :wave:
> *



hey what up bro ......


----------



## O.G.Legions

bump


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 09:40 PM~11826895
> *hey what up bro ......
> *


whats going on man, i ended up getting second place full custom.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 09:39 AM~11879644
> *whats going on man, i ended up getting second place full custom.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats cool bro what full custom beat u......did u have any problem with the entry...


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 16 2008, 11:35 AM~11881175
> *thats cool bro what full custom beat u......did u have any problem with the entry...
> *



SO NO MAGNIFICOS FOR YOU ?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 16 2008, 03:46 PM~11883143
> *SO NO MAGNIFICOS FOR YOU ?
> *



nope with the date change it kind of screwed everything for me......ill be at odessa with 3 entrys and will rep the club to the fullest out here.....everyone will see a big change to the bike at the odessa show......about another 1500 into the bike......murals,new rims,and new parts and alot more gold on the bike


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11884598
> *nope with the date change it kind of screwed everything for me......ill be at odessa with 3 entrys and will rep the club to the fullest out here.....everyone will see a big change to the bike at the odessa show......about another 1500 into the bike......murals,new rims,and new parts and alot more gold on the bike
> *



GOOD LUCK OVER THERE.

I AM GETTING A LINEUP TOGETHER OVER HERE......IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND AND COME OVER HERE LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 16 2008, 08:19 PM~11886404
> *GOOD LUCK OVER THERE.
> 
> I AM GETTING A LINEUP TOGETHER OVER HERE......IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND AND COME OVER HERE LET ME KNOW.....
> *



ill let u know if any thing changes......i know yall will rep good at magnificos..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## lowridersfinest

before










after


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 19 2008, 01:47 PM~11909923
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: same shit


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

MONEYMAKER(STREET): 1ST PLACE 

WIZARD STYLE 2(WILD): 1ST PLACE, BEST OF SHOW, $100 CASH PRIZE

WILL POST PICS IN A BIT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 19 2008, 07:37 PM~11912257
> *MONEYMAKER(STREET): 1ST PLACE
> 
> WIZARD STYLE 2(WILD): 1ST PLACE, BEST OF SHOW, $100 CASH PRIZE
> 
> WILL POST PICS IN A BIT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 19 2008, 10:47 AM~11909923
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Same Pictures....Second One Took A Trip Into The "Photoshop" Spot :biggrin: *


----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, cadillac_pimpin


CONGRATS ON ANOTHER BEST OF SHOW AND 1st place

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

DETAILED PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 16 2008, 12:35 PM~11881175
> *thats cool bro what full custom beat u......did u have any problem with the entry...
> *


sweet and sour beat me....no problems, i seen you did pretty good at the show this weekend, congrats....i thought aobut going out there but thats like a 4 and a half hour drive for me...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 19 2008, 11:28 PM~11914141
> *sweet and sour beat me....no problems, i seen you did pretty good at the show this weekend, congrats....i thought aobut going out there but thats like a 4 and a half hour drive for me...
> *


Should have hit me up. I would have rolled with ya. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 11:29 PM~11914154
> *Should have hit me up. I would have rolled with ya. :biggrin:
> *


that's probably why he didnt :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2008, 11:30 PM~11914165
> *that's probably why he didnt :biggrin:
> *


     




woulda cost too much in gas with his big ass.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2008, 11:30 PM~11914165
> *that's probably why he didnt :biggrin:
> *


Is this talk shit to juan day


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 11:33 PM~11914193
> *Is this talk shit to juan day
> *


everyday that ends in Y


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2008, 11:49 PM~11914364
> *everyday that ends in Y
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 19 2008, 11:28 PM~11914141
> *sweet and sour beat me....no problems, i seen you did pretty good at the show this weekend, congrats....i thought aobut going out there but thats like a 4 and a half hour drive for me...
> *


thanks bro......i dont see how he beat u .......


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 19 2008, 07:22 PM~11912787
> *DETAILED PICS FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 19 2008, 08:22 PM~11912787
> *DETAILED PICS FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks bro ....hey what custom is that bike that john is doing for u.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

im trying to get it done more like a rad.... or full.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 20 2008, 07:38 PM~11922440
> *im trying to get it done more like a rad.... or full.
> *


is that avi a repaint?? or something new?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 05:46 PM~11922553
> *is that avi a repaint?? or something new?
> *


shhhhhh


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

NUEVO :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

KANDY SHOP EXCLUSIVE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 20 2008, 08:17 PM~11923008-->
> 
> 
> 
> shhhhhh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11923022
> *NUEVO  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SADER20_@Oct 20 2008, 08:20 PM~11923036
> *KANDY SHOP EXCLUSIVE
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 20 2008, 04:35 PM~11922389
> *thanks bro ....hey what custom is that bike that john is doing for u.
> *


bike looks dope with new wheels. why did you do a new wheel hole mount on the fork? some lil bullet lights would look good to cover it up.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11925880
> *bike looks dope with new wheels. why did you do a new wheel hole mount on the fork? some lil bullet lights would look good to cover it up.
> *


i have some skulls to cover them up but forgot to put them on.....the fork was made too long and in the fork design there was an opening so i put the fork whole there.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 21 2008, 12:14 PM~11929110
> *i have some skulls to cover them up but forgot to put them on.....the fork was made too long and in the fork design there was an opening so i put the fork whole there.....
> *


Must have been spears cutting for tnt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:50 PM~11933474
> *Must have been spears cutting for tnt
> *



new fork design in the works...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11934107
> *new fork design in the works...
> *


 :0


----------



## 713WildBill

did jose sell you those parts or did he lend them tp you?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11934171
> *did jose sell you those parts or did he lend them tp you?
> *


I BOUGHT THEM


----------



## 817Lowrider

how u like them?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2008, 10:46 AM~11938843
> *how u like them?
> *


i cleaned them all up ......dont look like how u saw them.......no more orange on them are any rust spots.....everything is cleaned up now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 22 2008, 12:16 PM~11939719
> *i cleaned them all up ......dont look like how u saw them.......no more orange on them are any rust spots.....everything is cleaned up now
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## 817Lowrider

What up Legions


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11957702
> *What up Legions
> *



ILL BE TAKING A LOOK AT YOUR FRAME THIS WEEKEND :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Let me know what you think when you see it. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11957737
> *Let me know what you think when you see it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

How many of yall are going to Odessa homie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11957791
> *How many of yall are going to Odessa homie
> *


JUST ME AND MY TWO BROTHERS.......3 ENTRYS.....THE REST WILL BE AT MAGNIFICOS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 23 2008, 10:39 PM~11957848
> *JUST ME AND MY TWO BROTHERS.......3 ENTRYS.....THE REST WILL BE AT MAGNIFICOS.
> *


  Your brothers in Legions too?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11957864
> * Your brothers in Legions too?
> *


YEP......ME AND MY YOUNGER BROTHER USE THIS SAME SCREEN NAME........AND MY OTHER BROTHER JUST BROWSES ON HERE.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 23 2008, 10:41 PM~11957878
> *YEP......ME AND MY YOUNGER BROTHER USE THIS SAME SCREEN NAME........AND MY OTHER BROTHER JUST BROWSES ON HERE.....
> *


cool. See yall in Odessa. Oh I aint sharring my S/N lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11957909
> *cool. See yall in Odessa. Oh I aint sharring my S/N lol
> *


  SEE U THERE


----------



## jelly belly

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 07:50 PM~9255409
> *that says legends, not legions :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


yea homie thats my homies bike and hes in legends not legions


----------



## 817Lowrider

Love this pic


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## MR.559

You guys had a l
Clean ass line up in Vegas!


----------



## legionlegend




----------



## legionlegend

resident evil was a bad ass trike nothing but detail detail detail


----------



## 713WildBill

****'s new trike looks clean...............isaac were you at i got some ideas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 28 2008, 12:51 PM~11995438
> *****'s new trike looks clean...............isaac were you at i got some ideas
> *


Ill call ya whn I get out of wrk..... Maybe line sumthing out for saturday


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 29 2008, 06:56 AM~12003420
> *Ill call ya whn I get out of wrk..... Maybe line sumthing out for saturday
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

coming out of retirement for the odessa show
money maker--new paint and parts


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 30 2008, 06:40 PM~12019195
> *coming out of retirement for the odessa show
> money maker--new paint and parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how come I don't know about this 

I hope yall are treatin my bike well over there ill be back in the game soon its in my heart


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 1 2008, 01:03 PM~12032888
> *how come I don't know about this
> 
> I hope yall are treatin my bike well over there ill be back in the game soon its in my heart
> *


----------



## 713WildBill

TTT for my homies :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill

TTT


----------



## southeastrollin

mark 5:9


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 4 2008, 01:54 PM~12057634
> *TTT
> *


hey let me know if i can help with anything.....


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 4 2008, 05:24 PM~12060350
> *hey let me know if i can help with anything.....
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 1 2008, 11:03 AM~12032888
> *how come I don't know about this
> 
> I hope yall are treatin my bike well over there ill be back in the game soon its in my heart
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 30 2008, 05:28 PM~11742288
> *i still want your seat....... :biggrin:
> *



man i still cant believe my bro sold that damn seat.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 26 2008, 02:10 PM~11977070
> *
> *


Thanks for being true to your word and keeping it real


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Oct 30 2008, 07:40 PM~12019195-->
> 
> 
> 
> coming out of retirement for the odessa show
> money maker--new paint and parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 01:03 PM~12032888
> *how come I don't know about this
> 
> I hope yall are treatin my bike well over there ill be back in the game soon its in my heart
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 1 2008, 05:59 PM~12034536
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill

what up carlos i see you peeping


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

what up club.....here is a peak of one of my murals ..let me know what yall think....big props to sam for the paint and murals


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 11:30 AM~12145850
> *what up club.....here is a peak of one of my murals ..let me know what yall think....big props to sam for the paint and murals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713WildBill

thats looking real good rudy, cant wait to see it at the show. if you need help with last minute things let me know.........really looks good bro


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 11:30 AM~12145850
> *what up club.....here is a peak of one of my murals ..let me know what yall think....big props to sam for the paint and murals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks for all the props.....cant wait to get it back


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 28 2008, 05:42 AM~11989474
> *resident evil was a bad ass trike nothing but detail detail detail
> *


x2 very bad ass


----------



## 713WildBill

:420:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowridersfinest

bump


----------



## show-bound

:cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 04:43 AM~12549777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


New and improved for phoenix...


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 22 2009, 05:17 PM~13078430
> *New and improved for phoenix...
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 22 2009, 06:17 PM~13078430
> *New and improved for phoenix...
> *


Pics or we dnt believe u


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Feb 23 2009, 12:13 PM~13086236
> *Pics or we dnt believe u
> *


Pics are all over the place homie. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2009, 01:14 PM~13086253
> *Pics are all over the place homie.  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah I knw, but going to three different topics take for ever on my phone...lol...jus trying to get them n one spot ya knw


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Time to take the game back over


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 23 2009, 06:26 PM~13089388
> *Time to take the game back over
> *


Hell Yeah Legion Texas tryin make a come back. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13093855
> *Hell Yeah Legion Texas tryin make a come back. :biggrin:
> *


Trying????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Tick tock till the take over...it's going to be fun


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 27 2008, 04:57 PM~11986287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Feb 24 2009, 06:46 AM~13095159
> *Trying????
> *


come on man you know what I mean.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2009, 11:14 AM~13086253
> *Pics are all over the place homie.  :biggrin:
> *


yup. those forks are now two tone with smile now cry later on em.


----------



## azteca de oro

Nice trike


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Those forks have alwayz had d smile now cry later...jus easier to see wit d two-tone





> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 24 2009, 10:24 PM~13103365
> *yup. those forks are now two tone with smile now cry later on em.
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

We've aint gone no where jus been waitin n watchin lettin people catch up



> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 10:15 PM~13103258
> *come on man you know what I mean.
> *


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 24 2009, 07:51 AM~13095613
> *Tick tock till the take over...it's going to be fun
> *


Almost done


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

See all my Cali legions this week in phoenix


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 26 2009, 08:13 AM~13116687
> *See all my Cali legions this week in phoenix
> *


and me too


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

LEGIONS 2009


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Dallas aint ready......april 5th.....here we come


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

anyone got pics of "Possessed"?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 16 2009, 06:07 PM~13298028
> *Dallas aint ready......april 5th.....here we come
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13298317
> *:angry:
> *


Dnt be mad.......I think u should try n make d show.......should be a good one


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 16 2009, 10:21 PM~13300789
> *Dnt be mad.......I think u should try n make d show.......should be a good one
> *


shit, i want to, but nobody else is going :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:18 AM~13303589
> *shit, i want to, but nobody else is going :angry:
> *


i will hold your hand mijo...need a baby sitter.. :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:15 AM~13303993
> *i will hold your hand mijo...need a baby sitter.. :cheesy:
> *


fukk that. just dont want to go out there solo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:18 AM~13303589
> *shit, i want to, but nobody else is going :angry:
> *


you wont be alone.. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Oh ok........well I dnt knw wat we takn up there yet as far as trailer goes but ur welcome to ride if there's room.....I think ur 12" fits n my trunk easy....lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 17 2009, 10:40 AM~13304219
> *Oh ok........well I dnt knw wat we takn up there yet as far as trailer goes but ur welcome to ride if there's room.....I think ur 12" fits n my trunk easy....lol
> *


well keep me in mind, i might wanna roll up there. i'll throw in some dollars too.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 12:44 PM~13304836
> *well keep me in mind, i might wanna roll up there.  i'll throw in some dollars too.
> *


Whut up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2009, 11:50 AM~13304902
> *Whut up danny
> *


working man. well, at least im at my desk. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 12:53 PM~13304933
> *working man.  well, at least im at my desk. :biggrin:
> *


You and issac should arrange something so you can make the show, its going to be a good one.....3 time euro of the year will be there(sabor a mi)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2009, 03:06 PM~13306583
> *You and issac should arrange something so you can make the show, its going to be a  good one.....3 time euro of the year will be there(sabor a mi)
> *


i need to figure out something soon, so i can make sure that i got days off of work. and would love to see sabor. one of my favorites for years


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 04:33 PM~13306899
> *i need to figure out something soon, so i can make sure that i got days off of work.  and would love to see sabor.  one of my favorites for years
> *


yea come down so we can talk in person :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:40 PM~13309103
> *yea come down so we can talk in person :cheesy:
> *


who is all going, and where yall staying? 


everybody.....


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13309349
> *who is all going, and where yall staying?
> everybody.....
> *


artistics will be there

im stayin at my house :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

TTT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13309349
> *who is all going, and where yall staying?
> everybody.....
> *


i gots to find somewhere to stay too...

everyone i know lives in fortworth..


----------



## Death Dealer

bump


----------



## 713WildBill

TTT


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

well if all goes rite.....we will be bustin out another big debut n dallas......bout to post a few asemble pics........jus waint on jusdeez.....any minute now....lol


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 18 2009, 09:13 PM~13320494
> *well if all goes rite.....we will be bustin out another big debut n dallas......bout to post a few asemble pics........jus waint on jusdeez.....any minute now....lol
> *


You gonna scare them boys Issac hno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

They going to be like this :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 07:22 PM~13320614
> *They going to be like this :0
> *


i'll check in later to see what yall up too.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 18 2009, 09:13 PM~13320494
> *well if all goes rite.....we will be bustin out another big debut n dallas......bout to post a few asemble pics........jus waint on jusdeez.....any minute now....lol
> *


ahah.haha. sorry. gotta feed the belly. 

got one 










just waiting on my phone to forward the other.


----------



## 817Lowrider

is it a full?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13321157
> *is it a full?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

and another one!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321093
> *ahah.haha.  sorry.  gotta feed the belly.
> 
> got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on my phone to forward the other.
> *



now thats what im talking about


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13321157
> *is it a full?
> *


Does it matter


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Those r pics frm d las two days.......I'm waitn on most of my parts to come n.....should be n today, but gotta stay late at wrk so maybe no pics till tomarrow


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Those r pics frm d las two days.......I'm waitn on most of my parts to come n.....should be n today, but gotta stay late at wrk so maybe no pics till tomarrow


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 19 2009, 05:47 AM~13323538
> *Those r pics frm d las two days.......I'm waitn on most of my parts to come n.....should be n today, but gotta stay late at wrk so maybe no pics till tomarrow
> *


Dont be making excuses we need more pics


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321093
> *ahah.haha.  sorry.  gotta feed the belly.
> 
> got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on my phone to forward the other.
> *



:0 looks sick great job


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 19 2009, 09:29 AM~13324570
> *:0Â  looks sickÂ  great job
> *


Thanx......gotta shout out D-Twist, Mannny's, Wiro, Kandyshop, and Sic713 all puttn wrk to make it happen


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

tight semi.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 19 2009, 09:45 AM~13325206
> *Thanx......gotta shout out D-Twist, Mannny's, Wiro, Kandyshop, and Sic713  all puttn wrk to make it happen
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

TTT


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 19 2009, 11:45 AM~13325206
> *Thanx......gotta shout out D-Twist, Mannny's, Wiro, Kandyshop, and Sic713  all puttn wrk to make it happen
> *


Thanks Isaac, get that bike together and post some pics! lol been waiting a long time to see it complete!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Well if u didn't take so long makn d parts.......got sumone going to d platter today to try n pick up d sissy bar n goose neck...if I get those den I should be able to put it all together dis weekend......oh n still waitn on fedex we missed dem yesterday so hope I get d box today


----------



## FunkytownRoller

haha, looks pretty good isaac, cant wait to see it...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 20 2009, 11:18 AM~13336646
> *haha, looks pretty good isaac, cant wait to see it...
> *


X2.....We been waitn to see it too....spent las nite blockn n wet sandn.....den hand buffed to a glass finish


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Almost time boys...hope everyone is ready,, if yall need anything let me know.


----------



## Legions Domino

Need a few more parts and lil D will be ready trying to get him back in to much time off geting momas ride


----------



## Legions Domino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Mar 25 2009, 04:15 AM~13382746
> *Need a few more parts and lil D will be ready trying to get him back in to much time off geting momas ride
> *


What else u need to make the dallas show


----------



## Legions Domino

I need a seat maybe some handlebars for this show


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

cant wait to see the line up in dallas.... :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 27 2009, 09:57 PM~13411686
> *cant wait to see the line up in dallas.... :thumbsup:
> *


U wont be disappointed


----------



## 713WildBill

People are going to trip out when they see this line up


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2009, 09:05 PM~13411754
> *U wont be disappointed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 18 2007, 08:02 PM~9255474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

aight guys we need someone to step it up in the full custom class at austin...we won every class in 20 in bikes besides full......maybe bring freedy revenge for the full custom class........


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 9 2009, 10:45 PM~13533683
> *
> aight guys we need someone to step it up in the full custom class at austin...we won every class in 20 in bikes besides full......maybe bring freedy revenge for the full custom class........
> *


why i trying to move my son to mild :angry:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 10:47 PM~13533731
> *why i trying to move my son to mild  :angry:
> *


you will be aight.....with your paint and body skills you should be all right....you just need some plating.........


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 9 2009, 10:52 PM~13533813
> *you will be aight.....with your paint and body skills you should be all right....you just need some plating.........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 10:59 PM~13533927
> *:yes:
> *


why u change your car club name back :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 9 2009, 11:03 PM~13533995
> *why u change your car club name back :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i say what Bones says...im honorary member in all clubs im affilated with :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13533683
> *
> aight guys we need someone to step it up in the full custom class at austin...we won every class in 20 in bikes besides full......maybe bring freedy revenge for the full custom class........
> *


I gotcha big homie......I got a few more tricks up my sleeve


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 10 2009, 08:01 AM~13536688
> *I gotcha big homie......I got a few more tricks up my sleeve
> *


Kool homie,,,,ill get those deminsions for the turn table rail today and give them to you.


----------



## D Twist




----------



## D Twist




----------



## AMB1800

FINALY GOOD PICS!!!! lookin good legions! keep it up


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 10 2009, 11:42 AM~13538346
> *FINALY GOOD PICS!!!! lookin good legions! keep it up
> *


they were emailed to me and I posted them up, thank Justdeez


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 10 2009, 11:45 AM~13538377
> *they were emailed to me and I posted them up, thank Justdeez
> *


i just uploaded them was fixen to post...


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 11:48 AM~13538399
> *i just uploaded them was fixen to post...
> *


post 'em anyway!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 10 2009, 11:49 AM~13538413
> *post 'em anyway!!
> *


they the same


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TtT


----------



## show-bound

Conrgrats to LEGIONS on a bad ass lineup at wego and all the WINS!!!

BAD ASS PICS!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Thanx.....we will see ya'll n d A.T.X.


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTMFT!! *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 12 2009, 12:53 PM~13553581
> *Conrgrats to LEGIONS on a bad ass lineup at wego and all the WINS!!!
> 
> BAD ASS PICS!
> *


week late? :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill

Wuz up Homies! How did the show go? It feels good to be back in Texas!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Apr 27 2009, 05:22 PM~13705948
> *Wuz up Homies! How did the show go? It feels good to be back in Texas!
> *


Whats up Billy?


----------



## 713WildBill

What up Juan!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Apr 27 2009, 06:52 PM~13706844
> *What up Juan!
> *


chillen. waiting on some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt


----------



## BigTex

SO WHAT WAS THE FINAL TALLY IN AUSTIN??

WHAT STOP IS NEXT?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2009, 09:55 PM~13748663
> *SO WHAT WAS THE FINAL TALLY IN AUSTIN??
> 
> WHAT STOP IS NEXT?
> *


It was posted in the wego thread. next one if in OK.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TTT


----------



## legionlegend

any of the texas homies going to san bernardino?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Ima be out there. In san bern for the torres empire show n july......I dnt think I'ma make LRM.....got to much going on down out here w/ d wego tour


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 4 2009, 07:10 AM~13777100
> *Ima be out there. In san bern for the torres empire show n july......I dnt think I'ma make LRM.....got to much going on down out here w/ d wego tour
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 4 2009, 04:54 PM~13781762
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


you taking my bike?


----------



## REC

Thanks Rudy


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend

looks like i aint showin in sb with my new tnt parts....never got back my confirmation paper for the show


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 10 2009, 10:38 AM~13538309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i have really been missing out on LIL


----------



## lilrocky45




----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## CE 707

those are tight who did the parts





















































[/quote]


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Dtwist did all my twisted parts n jusdeez did all cad wrk


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 17 2009, 06:33 AM~14214883
> *Dtwist did all my twisted parts n jusdeez did all cad wrk
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 17 2009, 06:33 AM~14214883
> *Dtwist did all my twisted parts n jusdeez did all cad wrk
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 17 2009, 04:33 AM~14214883
> *Dtwist did all my twisted parts n jusdeez did all cad wrk
> *


that came out nice was did it cost alot


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 713WildBill

TTT


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

What Up Legions!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

whats going on club....this is rudy and i will be taking a break from the bikes for a while...its up to my brothers to keep taking the bikes but from the looks of things it looks like the wego tour is over for wizard style 3.......this is no bullshit to start anything with anyone else but i made this decision for me and my family and where i need to be in life right now.......my brothers will try and take the bike to denver to try and qualify and they will be handling everything and all the decisions on the bike.........good luck to the club on the rest of the year.....fell free to contact me and i will give yall my brothers contact info........peace out


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

OK BIG BRO WE WILL MAKE U PROUD :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

What's up homies. I haven't forgot about. Yall keep reppin. BIG LEGIONS :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats Up Rudy


----------



## BigTex

Sup LEGIONS.......

Who all going to the grill and chill Sunday......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 04:05 PM~14436340
> *Whats Up Rudy
> *


chillin juan....just trying to get my ac fix for my yukon ...damm its hot ...what u been up to.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 10 2009, 06:59 PM~14437796
> *chillin juan....just trying to get my ac fix for my yukon ...damm its hot ...what u been up to.....
> *


bullshitting fool. looking a job. trying to hit up a wego show or 2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 07:00 PM~14437811
> *bullshitting fool. looking a job. trying to hit up a wego show or 2
> *



ya, i cant hit the tour no more ...maybe the houston magnificos but other than that maybe the sanction colorado show but thats it.... no time for bikes right at this moment


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 10 2009, 07:59 PM~14438254
> *ya, i cant hit the tour no more ...maybe the houston magnificos but other than that maybe the sanction colorado show but thats it.... no time for bikes right at this moment
> *


Its all good. I know how it is.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TtT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 10 2009, 03:50 AM~14719181
> *TNT is the Greatest!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I know bro.  


Here ya go:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Haha.....yall on d ight list I dnt knw bout greatest...haha...lol.....jk......thanx for posting dat for me


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TTT


----------



## D Twist




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy

wut up LEGIONS!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Wassup goofy......jus here iron'in out sum details for los mag n nov......I knw emprie n d rest of d HLC gna be reppin hard hah


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 12 2009, 06:15 AM~14741352
> *Wassup goofy......jus here iron'in out sum details for los mag n nov......I knw emprie n d rest of d HLC gna be reppin hard hah
> *


PM sent bro


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SOME NICE BIKES... NO RETIRED BIKES FOR SALE ??


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Not any frm dwn here n texas......I'm not 100% sure bout cali


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

OH , LMK IF YA HEAR ANYTHING .. MY BUDDY WANTS A OLD RETIRED BIKE... HE HAS TONS OF MAGAZINES WITH YOUR CLUB IN THEM GOOD JOB TO LEGIONS B.C.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Man all the bikes are sick!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 15 2009, 08:25 PM~14780292
> *Man all the bikes are sick!
> *


Ill pm u sum details on a few of dem......oh an my camrea guy dwn here has a camera dat meets d specs


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 15 2009, 06:28 PM~14780316
> *Ill pm u sum details on a few of dem......oh an my camrea guy dwn here has a camera dat meets d specs
> *


cool! how many mega pixels?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Dat I'm not sure of.......I said u wanted 12 at least so maybe dats wat he gots


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2009, 07:53 AM~14783384
> *Dat I'm not sure of.......I said u wanted 12 at least so maybe dats wat he gots
> *


Ok, can I see his work somewhere?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Off the top of my head no I dnt knw where he post or has pics where u can see dem


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2009, 10:10 AM~14784035
> *Off the top of my head no I dnt knw where he post or has pics where u can see dem
> *


Give him my email and see if he can send me some if he can't it's no big deal, [email protected]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 14 2009, 03:05 AM~14761697
> *Not any frm dwn here n texas......I'm not 100% sure bout cali
> *


Wasn't Bad to Da Bone for sale once? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

2 Members: Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN


:0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Spies,, lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 20 2009, 09:08 AM~15131886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 20 2009, 10:08 AM~15131886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O shit.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

good luck to all my legions homies going to vegas this year....


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 5 2009, 12:54 AM~15269294
> *good luck to all my legions homies going to vegas this year....
> *


X2


----------



## legionlegend

still debating on taking my bike or not because its already pre-reg but its only going on a turntable stand not the whole 10x10 display if i do take it


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 5 2009, 06:27 PM~15275750
> *still debating on taking my bike or not because its already pre-reg but its only going on a turntable stand not the whole 10x10 display if i do take it
> *


what happened to the display


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Oct 5 2009, 09:57 PM~15278112-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lil [email protected] 5 2009, 09:58 PM~15278121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Oct 5 2009, 09:59 PM~15278138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAKING LEGIONS PROUD.....COULD BE LOOKING AT TOP 3 IN VEGAS....AND TRIKE TITLE.....GOOD LUCK TO ALL LEGIONS MEMBERS GOING....CALL ME WHEN THE SMOKE CLEARS.....AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN HOUSTON NEX MONTH!!


----------



## legionlegend

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 5 2009, 05:47 PM~15276433
> *what happened to the display
> *



nothin happened to the display its just we need a inclosed trailer to take it and we dont have one yet so thats why im still not sure


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2009, 10:23 PM~15278420
> *MAKING LEGIONS PROUD.....COULD BE LOOKING AT TOP 3 IN VEGAS....AND TRIKE TITLE.....GOOD LUCK TO ALL LEGIONS MEMBERS GOING....CALL ME WHEN THE SMOKE CLEARS.....AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN HOUSTON NEX MONTH!!
> *


Your Prediction was right 

Legions toty and 3rd boty


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:43 AM~15352692
> *Your Prediction was right
> 
> Legions toty and 3rd boty
> *



congrats


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TTT
4 entries n 4 wins
Lady Death- 1st place 16" radical, 3rd place B.O.T.Y
Woody - 1st place 20" street
Still Ridin' - 1st place 20 semi
Resident Evil - 1st place 20" radical trike, 2009 T.O.T.Y


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 14 2009, 09:03 PM~15359356
> *TTT
> 4 entries n 4 wins
> Lady Death- 1st place 16" radical, 3rd place B.O.T.Y
> Woody - 1st place 20" street
> Still Ridin' - 1st place 20 semi
> Resident Evil - 1st place 20" radical trike, 2009 T.O.T.Y
> *


  glad to see legions back on top


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 14 2009, 07:03 PM~15359356
> *TTT
> 4 entries n 4 wins
> Lady Death- 1st place 16" radical, 3rd place B.O.T.Y
> Woody - 1st place 20" street
> Still Ridin' - 1st place 20 semi
> Resident Evil - 1st place 20" radical trike, 2009 T.O.T.Y
> *


Resident Evil - 1st place 20" radical trike, 2009 T.O.T.Y, plus Outstanding Plating & Engraving


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 14 2009, 07:03 PM~15359356
> *TTT
> 4 entries n 4 wins
> Lady Death- 1st place 16" radical, 3rd place B.O.T.Y
> Woody - 1st place 20" street
> Still Ridin' - 1st place 20 semi
> Resident Evil - 1st place 20" radical trike, 2009 T.O.T.Y
> *



 SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Badass93

Suppppppppppp homies,
I would to know what kind of dump is used on the Resident evil trike???
I have seen this crazy bike in Las Vegas with 2 small Pesco pumps...the setup was awesome!

So i search a small hydraulic dump for my setup like these(on resident evil) or a futurecraft dump like on the oldies pink lowbike.
Or what kind of dump is used on the Legions Lady death 16" bike(pro hopper,etc???)

And congrats for your wins!!!


----------



## legionlegend




----------



## ripsta85

I have a legion plaque engraved just needs chrome for sale hit me up for more info


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 24 2009, 10:58 PM~15457343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## legionlegend

congrats to jose and **** on their best of show win


----------



## Legions Domino

Whats up my fellow memebers keep up the good work the bikes are looking great my son should be back out this year .congrats to our cali members and to the austin members and texas members if you'll need anything let us know


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 24 2009, 11:58 PM~15457343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS BIKE


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Oct 26 2009, 03:39 AM~15466783
> *Whats up my fellow memebers keep up the good work the bikes are looking great my son should be back out this year .congrats to our cali members and to the austin members and texas members if you'll need anything let us know
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTMFT!!!  *


----------



## legionlegend

2010's a big year for legions


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

N u awwready knw homie.....hit me up if u need sum help wit anythang......ill pm u my #


----------



## legionlegend

ight for sure


----------



## legionlegend

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 26 2009, 03:28 AM~15467040
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS BIKE
> *


----------



## Legions Domino

Really like that one us texas boys need to get together and make that trip to cali to one of the big shows let me know so we can get a plan together


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 27 2009, 04:20 PM~15483503
> *
> *


clean bike


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Halloween.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Legions Domino

we should get together for breakfast before the show tommarow


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ramos505/BIKES/post170910940757431qj.jpg[/img
> 
> nice bikes here.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

Ttt


----------



## Wickeddragon68

NICE WORK LEGIONS! MAN THE QULAITY HAS STEPPED up IN THE YEARS. ALWAYS BEEN ONE OF THE BEST BUT DAM ITS BEEN SHOWING IN THE PAST 3 YEars! NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## BigTex

BEEN TALKING TO SOME MEMBERS.....MIGHT BE TIME FOR LEGIONS TO STEP BACK OUT IN FULL FORCE FOR 2010 AND TAKE BACK THE BIKE SCENE......

WHAT YOU THINK FELLOW LEGIONS.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 25 2009, 11:00 PM~15785380
> *BEEN TALKING TO SOME MEMBERS.....MIGHT BE TIME FOR LEGIONS TO STEP BACK OUT IN FULL FORCE FOR 2010 AND TAKE BACK THE BIKE SCENE......
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK FELLOW LEGIONS.....
> *


i say yes sir.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2009, 12:00 AM~15785380
> *BEEN TALKING TO SOME MEMBERS.....MIGHT BE TIME FOR LEGIONS TO STEP BACK OUT IN FULL FORCE FOR 2010 AND TAKE BACK THE BIKE SCENE......
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK FELLOW LEGIONS.....
> *


Not just for 2010 forever 

100%down

How about w4 2010 boty


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 26 2009, 12:03 AM~15785435-->
> 
> 
> 
> i say yes sir.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAYBE I CAN GIVE YOU SOME COMP....NOT SURE I AM ON YOUR LEVEL THOUGH....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 26 2009, 12:17 AM~15785615
> *Not just for 2010 forever
> 
> 100%down
> 
> How about w4 2010 boty
> *


THEN LETS GET TOGETHER AND MAKE A COMEBACK.....


----------



## Sr.Castro

y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 25 2009, 11:36 PM~15785813
> *MAYBE I CAN GIVE YOU SOME COMP....NOT SURE I AM ON YOUR LEVEL THOUGH....
> 
> *


im still trying to catch up to where you were 5 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2009, 08:28 AM~15787661
> *im still trying to catch up to where you were 5 years ago :biggrin:
> *


THAT MAKES TWO OF US.......


----------



## BigTex

WHERE ALL MY LEGIONS MEMEBERS AT.....GETTING READY FOR THAT LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE 2010 TOUR I HOPE......TIME TO MAKE MORE APPEARANCES NEXT YEAR....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 2 2009, 04:41 PM~15849517
> *WHERE ALL MY LEGIONS MEMEBERS AT.....GETTING READY FOR THAT LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE 2010 TOUR I HOPE......TIME TO MAKE MORE APPEARANCES NEXT YEAR....
> *



So are you coming out?


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 06:31 PM~15850141
> *So are you coming out?
> *


NOT SURE.....I HAVE HAD SOME PEOPLE TRY TO CALL ME OUT...AND I HAVE HAD SOME CLUB MEMBERS TRY TO GET ME TO COME OUT....
.....NEVER KNOW...

...NEXT YEAR WILL MARK THE CLUB'S 15TH ANNIVERSARY....SO MAYBE I WILL MAKE A SPECIAL APPEARANCE TO MARK THE OCCASION.....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 2 2009, 09:52 PM~15854313
> *NOT SURE.....I HAVE HAD SOME CLUB MEMBERS TRY TO GET ME TO COME OUT....
> .....NEVER KNOW...
> 
> ...NEXT YEAR WILL MARK THE CLUB'S 15TH ANNIVERSARY....SO MAYBE I WILL MAKE A SPECIAL APPEARANCE TO MARK THE OCCASION.....
> *


Well you know what you have to do Chris............................


----------



## 68 CHEVY

you guys got any beach cruisers in the club


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 09:09 AM~15856979
> *Well you know what you have to do Chris............................
> *


WHEN YOU SHOWING THE TRIKE.....

YEAH I KNOW WHAT I GOT TO DO....BUT STILL FIGURING OUT IF I WANT TO PUT IN THE TIME AND MONEY NEEDED.....GOT AN EXTRA MOUTH TO FEED....SO MONEY SLIM RIGHT NOW...


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 3 2009, 10:42 AM~15857683
> *you guys got any beach cruisers in the club
> *


WE HAD ONE OUT OF TEXAS....BUT HE HAS BEEN TAKING CARE OF SOME OTHER THINGS SO NOT SURE IF HE WILL BE OUT....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 2 2009, 09:52 PM~15854313
> *NOT SURE.....I HAVE HAD SOME PEOPLE TRY TO CALL ME OUT...AND I HAVE HAD SOME CLUB MEMBERS TRY TO GET ME TO COME OUT....
> .....NEVER KNOW...
> 
> ...NEXT YEAR WILL MARK THE CLUB'S 15TH ANNIVERSARY....SO MAYBE I WILL MAKE A SPECIAL APPEARANCE TO MARK THE OCCASION.....
> *


you cant do it... haha jk. bring them all out. if you need any help you got my number :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2009, 10:59 AM~15857842
> *you cant do it... haha jk.  bring them all out. if you need any help you got my number :biggrin:
> *


JUST MIGHT HAVE TO SEND IT TO YOU TO GET THE FINISHING TOUCHES....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 3 2009, 09:47 AM~15857731
> *WHEN YOU SHOWING THE TRIKE.....
> 
> YEAH I KNOW WHAT I GOT TO DO....BUT STILL FIGURING OUT IF I WANT TO PUT IN THE TIME AND MONEY NEEDED.....GOT AN EXTRA MOUTH TO FEED....SO MONEY SLIM RIGHT NOW...
> *



I will show it when W3 comes out, so we can wreck shop together


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 AM~15857920
> *JUST MIGHT HAVE TO SEND IT TO YOU TO GET THE FINISHING TOUCHES....
> *


ready andd willing when you are


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 12:52 PM~15859078
> *I will show it when W4 comes out, so we can wreck shop together
> *


  :biggrin: 
*fixed*


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Dec 3 2009, 12:30 PM~15859580
> *  :biggrin:
> *fixed*
> *



Thanks homie...........


----------



## Drop'em

2 Members: Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN

:worship:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 12:52 PM~15859078
> *I will show it when W3 comes out, so we can wreck shop together
> *



COOL......FROM WHAT I HEARD IT IS ALMOST DONE....

GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

whats going on chris...as of now we are on break till after the holidays then we will be back at it with the wizard bike and the super mario bike..we have big plans for next year...so if u need anything let me know.....take care homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 3 2009, 03:49 PM~15861506
> *COOL......FROM WHAT I HEARD IT IS ALMOST DONE....
> 
> GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS......
> *



Yes sir


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SOMEONE NEEDS TO COME OUT NEW FOR NEXT YEAR. TEXAS NEEDS TO SHOW LRM WHAT WE HAVE TO OFFER :0 oh yea im retiring :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2009, 08:05 PM~15863683
> *SOMEONE NEEDS TO COME OUT NEW FOR NEXT YEAR. TEXAS NEEDS TO SHOW LRM WHAT WE HAVE TO OFFER :0  oh yea im retiring  :biggrin:
> *



MAN YOU ARE TOO MUCH IN THIS GAME TO RETIRE...BESIDES YOU HAVE TO SHOW THAT 12 INCH IS GOOD AS 20 INCH.....SO GET TO WORK!!


----------



## Legions Domino

Both my boys will be out this year it's time to get everything back together for a big show in vegas this coming year if anybody needs anything let me know it should be really good this year


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

CONGRATS TO RENE ON HIS BEST OF SHOW WIN TODAY AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW..........HIS PAINT LOOKS BAD IN THE SUNLIGHT.


LEGIONS


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 13 2009, 10:15 PM~15972526
> *CONGRATS TO RENE ON HIS BEST OF SHOW WIN TODAY AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW..........HIS PAINT LOOKS BAD IN THE SUNLIGHT.
> LEGIONS
> *


CONGRATS TO RENE!!



POST SOME PICS OF THE SHOW......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 13 2009, 09:15 PM~15972526
> *CONGRATS TO RENE ON HIS BEST OF SHOW WIN TODAY AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW..........HIS PAINT LOOKS BAD IN THE SUNLIGHT.
> LEGIONS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 14 2009, 09:11 AM~15975346
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Legions Domino

congrats rene keep it up


----------



## BigTex

SUP LEGIONS.....SO WHO IS MAKING THOSE LONG A$$ DRIVES.....


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2009, 12:36 PM~16047091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2009, 12:36 PM~16047091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS LOOKS REAL GOOD.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2009, 12:36 PM~16047091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is pimp


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2009, 12:36 PM~16047091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this for SPROKET


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2009, 10:36 AM~16047091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey thanks for posting a SPROCKETS MAGAZINE sneek peek, heres one more!










look for lady death to be featured in our first issue!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 23 2009, 07:11 AM~16066395
> *is this for SPROKET
> *


yes sir!


----------



## syked1

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## REC




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

needed some pics so



TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

legions video from this past weekend........


http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/CAD...current=028.flv


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 07:41 AM~17031650
> *legions video from this past weekend........
> http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/CAD...current=028.flv
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 10:41 AM~17031650
> *legions video from this past weekend........
> http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/CAD...current=028.flv
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 10:41 AM~17031650
> *legions video from this past weekend........
> http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/CAD...current=028.flv
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: 
DAMMMMMM THAT,S SO SICK REALLY AMAZING JOB !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks guys


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LEGIONS B.C what has inspired me to do RADEINCE and DRAGON HEART's paint schemes.  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats the name of this trike?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

realm of fantasy


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 31 2010, 07:59 PM~17060450
> *realm of fantasy
> *


what happed to it? does the owner still have it or did he sell it?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

he still has it ....its the same owner from the new angel bike from our club......


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 31 2010, 08:07 PM~17060576
> *he still has it ....its the same owner from the new angel bike from our club......
> *


by chance do you or anybody else have any detailed pics of the frame and paint work up close?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 31 2010, 10:10 PM~17060630
> *by chance do you or anybody else have any detailed pics of the frame and paint work up close?
> *


ill look for some.......dont know if i have some though


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> nice!!! :wow:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## west_13

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## legionlegend

bikes are looking real nice...tryna get my new bike frame started got my rims done and other little parts just need to be plated and engraved


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

this past weekend........


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 19 2010, 05:10 PM~17240177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this past weekend........
> *


the bike was clean in person it was cool kickin it with u at the show this past sunday


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 19 2010, 09:09 PM~17241613
> *the bike was clean in person it was cool kickin it with u at the show  this past sunday
> *


cool, one day it will be mandotary for us to go to shows together


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 19 2010, 07:37 PM~17241803
> *cool, one day it will be mandotary for us to go to shows together
> *


yeah one day......u ready for this weekend carshow


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 20 2010, 09:19 AM~17245979
> *yeah one day......u ready for this weekend carshow
> *


dont think im going to make it. and its here in austin.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 19 2010, 07:10 PM~17240177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this past weekend........
> *


nicce looks great bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 10:50 AM~17246711
> *nicce looks great bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Legions Domino

Is it a big show this weekend


----------



## ripsta85

Legion plaque engraved for sale $90


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Apr 20 2010, 12:50 PM~17247744
> *Is it a big show this weekend
> *


it has alot of big performers, buts its the first annual.....here is the link its posted on layitlow......
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524790


----------



## Legions Domino

Whos going I might be in town this weekend


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Apr 20 2010, 09:21 PM~17252711
> *Whos going I might be in town this weekend
> *


im not sure if im going to make it out there our not, if i do i just will take the bike with no display. but im not sure yet.......hit me up if you are in austin 512-909-1465


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Apr 20 2010, 07:21 PM~17252711
> *Whos going I might be in town this weekend
> *


fuck it ill go :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

rudy when u getting your new parts?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 31 2010, 06:44 PM~17060213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the name of this trike?
> *


DAM THIS ONE IS BAD ASS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2010, 05:11 PM~17436006
> *rudy when u getting your new parts?
> *


within the next couple of weeks,


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 9 2010, 04:35 PM~17436479
> *within the next couple of weeks,
> *


 sweet! i dont. think im going to make any more parts until next month  cause got to register for college it that time again gotta pay for my books n class etc but my display will be posted this weekend on lay it low cant wait to get it back from hotstuff saturday


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up rudy how was ur son bday party ?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 31 2010, 08:44 PM~17060213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the name of this trike?
> *


that would be Realm of Fantasy.........damn that pic is 6 yrs old......i think its time to knock the dust off it


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

man been a while since i've been here......whats been going on family


----------



## Predator1

how's it going legions of texas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

jus here @ the house for once......whats been going on out there.....u ready for the weekend


----------



## Predator1

hopefully ready, about 70 percent done on the Bike, hope to Make Legions Proud
this is it's first showing..........see what happens


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW LEGIONS :wave: GOTS TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO YOU ALL


----------



## Predator1

for sure thanks.........


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 2 2010, 02:52 PM~17675769
> *jus here @ the house for once......whats been going on out there.....u ready for the weekend
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 2 2010, 02:32 PM~17675576
> *man been a while since i've been here......whats been going on family
> *



what up stranger :wow:


----------



## Predator1

my Daughters first showing,and holding down for Legions of So.Cal


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

jus ben hiding an taking a break.....wheres your phone @ rudy i txt'd u earlier

i know ya'll will do good this weekend eddie....i cant wait for the pics.....good luck


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 2 2010, 03:08 PM~17675906
> *jus ben hiding an taking a break.....wheres your phone @ rudy i txt'd u earlier
> 
> i know ya'll will do good this weekend eddie....i cant wait for the pics.....good luck
> *


need to pay it on friday, just waiting for this check to come in............suppost to get it last week but didnt.........ill text you later from another number tonight to chit chat a lil.....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 2 2010, 02:11 PM~17675932
> *need to pay it on friday, just waiting for this check to come in............suppost to get it last week but didnt.........ill text you later from another number tonight to chit chat a lil.....
> *


kool jus hit me up


----------



## KABEL




----------



## cone_weezy

yo texas legions yall go anything new coming out this year???


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 2 2010, 04:11 PM~17676509
> *yo texas legions yall go anything new coming out this year???
> *


 :x:


----------



## syked1

ttt :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 2 2010, 03:42 PM~17677308
> *:x:
> *


im looking forward to it cant wait to see what yall have up yall sleeves lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 2 2010, 05:42 PM~17677308
> *:x:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cone_weezy

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Jan 6 2008, 05:31 PM~9622693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



og right there :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

some pics i took at the Houston LRM a few years ago


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 2 2010, 05:05 PM~17678098
> *some pics i took at the Houston LRM a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorites. i hope pedro bring this out to los magnificos this yr


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 2 2010, 06:21 PM~17678230
> *one of my favorites. i hope pedro bring this out to los magnificos this yr
> *



wait till you see the close up pics i got of it, it was during the set up day


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

pic with no flash


----------



## noe_from_texas

pic with flash


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

checking to see if i have any more


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## cone_weezy

got dam to much details for me lol .... cant wait to bust out mine


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

thought i had more but these are the last ones


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## cone_weezy

the one an only wolverine


----------



## cone_weezy

rene from austin,tx


----------



## cone_weezy

rudy- the last wizard from austin,tx


----------



## cone_weezy

ttt.... cadillac pimpin whats up homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LEGIONS HAS SOME TIGHT ASS BIKES


----------



## cone_weezy

yeah they do got clean ass bike i wonder what they have for 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 8 2010, 11:11 PM~17734781
> *yeah they do got clean ass bike  i wonder what they have for 2011  :biggrin:
> *


Any more pics of that Predator bike?? That's one of my new favorite bikes.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 2 2010, 04:41 PM~17678366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rudy- the last wizard  from austin,tx
> *


This belongs to Cadillac Pimpin?? Its bad asss


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 9 2010, 12:53 AM~17734916
> *This belongs to Cadillac Pimpin?? Its bad asss
> *


yup he not done yet ....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 9 2010, 03:58 AM~17735407
> *yup he not done yet ....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
REALLY?? PARTS ARE BAD AND THE FRAME IS SICK


----------



## cone_weezy

dam didnt know legions had a movie and a video game lol yall doing it big :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

DAMN LOOKING GOOD GUYS


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

T T T  FOR SUM BAD ASS BIKES!!!


----------



## legionlegend

Ive been screwed over twice at San Bernardino but other than that it was a good show


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## cone_weezy

:wave: wats up legions of texas dam issac im surprise u made time to get on here lol :buttkick:


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 18 2007, 07:43 PM~9255361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I USED TO DROOL OVER THAT BIKE WHEN EVER I SAW IT :nicoderm:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 13 2010, 11:21 AM~17774324
> *DAMN I USED TO DROOL OVER THAT BIKE WHEN EVER I SAW IT :nicoderm:
> *


  freddy trike was sick i always loved that frame last time i saw this was i 2001 ......ttt for LegionS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

today at the temple wego show.....1st place radical and best of show bike



















this lil ass trophy i won.....


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 13 2010, 06:28 PM~17776506
> *today at the temple wego show.....1st place radical and best of show bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this lil ass trophy i won.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** that aint little lol.... glad u won homie u know legions always stay number one u killed them


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 13 2010, 08:33 PM~17776533
> ****** that aint little lol....  glad u won homie u know legions always stay number one  u killed them
> *


naw i barely got by, it was some tough competition out there...............i dont know what to do with this trophy, it barely fit to bring it back home......lol


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 13 2010, 06:35 PM~17776545
> *naw i barely got by, it was some tough competition out there...............i dont know what to do with this trophy, it barely fit to bring it back home......lol
> *


u get any other pics of theb bikes from the show


----------



## REC

congrats on ur win


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Jun 13 2010, 08:37 PM~17776555-->
> 
> 
> 
> u get any other pics of theb bikes  from the show
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Jun 13 2010, 08:40 PM~17776570
> *congrats on ur win
> *


thanks homie.........


----------



## cone_weezy

send me sum pics


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17776768
> *send me sum pics
> *


aight after they upload


----------



## cone_weezy

hurry up an up load those pics ...... u working tomorrow rudy?


----------



## cone_weezy

legionlegend :wave:


----------



## BigTex

CONGRATS RUDY ON THE WIN......NICE TROPHY....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

also dnt forget to wish big tex happy birthday....got less then an hr left to do it


----------



## cone_weezy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS!!!!! .... hope you have a good one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 13 2010, 06:28 PM~17776506
> *today at the temple wego show.....1st place radical and best of show bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this lil ass trophy i won.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on your torres empire peoples choice award homie :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 13 2010, 11:25 PM~17778167
> *congrats on your torres empire peoples choice award homie :biggrin:
> *


this ***** :ninja:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 13 2010, 09:35 PM~17778268
> *this ***** :ninja:
> *


what? thats what it is right? its all good.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 13 2010, 11:43 PM~17778362
> *what? thats what it is right? its all good.
> *


no arguement your right.........


----------



## legionlegend

Hows it goin legions of texas...and congrats on the win cadillac pimpin bike is looking good you taking it out to vegas this year


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jun 14 2010, 01:55 PM~17782887
> *Hows it goin legions of texas...and congrats on the win cadillac pimpin bike is looking good you taking it out to vegas this year
> *


whats up homie, if i qualify in dallas in august ill take it to vegas to see how it does........hows things going in cali


----------



## legionlegend

oh cool cool looks like you have a chance for bike of the year this year...trike and bike of the year in the same year is a possibility and things are going good out here predator made its debut in sb and im working on a new bike too


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jun 14 2010, 03:42 PM~17783728
> *oh cool cool looks like you have a chance for bike of the year this year...trike and bike of the year in the same year is a possibility and things are going good out here predator made its debut in sb and im working on a new bike too
> *



maybe, still have some more stuff to do and get plated so we will see what happens, predator looked good from the pics, i bet it looks better in person, cant wait to see your new bike...


----------



## legionlegend

yea hopefully and it does look better in person vegas hes gonna have all his parts done so we'll see what kind of lineup we can have up there and im workin on it got my rims done and the sketches for the frame are there at *****


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jun 14 2010, 05:43 PM~17784784
> *yea hopefully and it does look better in person vegas hes gonna have all his parts done so we'll see what kind of lineup we can have up there and im workin on it got my rims done and the sketches for the frame are there at *****
> *


cool homie keep me posted on the new project........


----------



## cone_weezy

rudy anything from salas yet?


----------



## legionlegend

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 14 2010, 03:19 PM~17785129
> *cool homie keep me posted on the new project........
> *



for sure homie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 14 2010, 07:24 PM~17785671
> *rudy anything from salas yet?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## show-bound

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, cadillac_pimpin


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: 

get some close up pictures of the murals i dont have any


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 07:39 PM~17785792
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: show-bound, cadillac_pimpin
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> get some close up pictures of the murals i dont have any
> *



ill trade you good pics for the psp :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 14 2010, 09:43 PM~17787124
> *ill trade you good pics for the psp :biggrin:
> *


fuck that P O S


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 10:45 PM~17787943
> *fuck that P O S
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TTT


----------



## cone_weezy

LEGIONSofTEXAS wats up :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

cadillac_pimpin wud up


----------



## cone_weezy

looking good rene


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 7 2010, 03:21 PM~18253419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good rene
> *


That's bad ass


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Jan 6 2008, 05:31 PM~9622693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUCKING GEORGE!!!!!!!!!!!! man it's been YEARS!!!!!!!!! lol, I bought my 16" from George right @ that cafe where Lupe worked and where they had the meetings! wooooo shits changed A LOT since then.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD LEGIONS WHO DO YOU GUYS GO TO TO CUT YOUR PARTS? IM TRYING TO FIND PRICES HERE IN TEXAS IF YOU GUYS CAN HELP ME THAT WOULD BE GREAT. THANK YOU


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy

just wanted to say im happy for **** winning bike of the year with a 16" that history right there...and getting second place with resident evil no doubt its still one of the sickest trikes out there ... **** was acool dude chatted with him for a lil bit and meetig an og legion member danny castrellon owner of "possessed"


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 11 2010, 10:09 PM~19046752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## KABEL




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 2 2010, 06:15 PM~17678180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happend to that trike it went down hill


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 12 2010, 01:03 PM~19052573
> *what happend to that trike it went down hill
> *


its still around but not showing as much ... randy beard from cali use to own it now it belongs to pedro owner of freddy revenge its in houston,tx now :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 12 2010, 02:49 PM~19052873
> *its still around but not showing as much ... randy beard from cali use to own it now it belongs to pedro owner of freddy revenge its in houston,tx now  :biggrin:
> *


I know that bro I ment it went to shit when the new owner bought it


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 12 2010, 02:37 PM~19053174
> *I know that bro I ment it went to shit when the new owner bought it
> *


the new owner never did anything to it. so it remain the same when he brought it ..... i guess when u get bored with bikes. u move on


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 12 2010, 03:49 PM~19053269
> *the new owner never did anything to it. so it remain the same when he brought  it ..... i guess when u get bored with bikes. u move on
> *


you think he would ever sell it


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 12 2010, 02:50 PM~19053280
> *you think he would ever sell it
> *


be honest i wouldnt know u would have to ask him. money talk bullshit walks lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 12 2010, 03:54 PM~19053311
> *be honest i wouldnt know  u would have to ask him. money talk bullshit walks lol
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 11 2010, 09:09 PM~19046752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice alot of detail


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 12 2010, 03:18 PM~19053513
> *thats nice alot of detail
> *


yup sure does nothing but detail i remeber when i went. to his house and saw his bike in. person i was speechless lol


----------



## MR.559

Whats up homie it was good meeting you. Cant wait to see ur bike done




> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 12 2010, 02:41 PM~19053667
> *yup sure does nothing but detail i remeber when i went. to his house and saw his bike in. person i was speechless lol
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 12 2010, 04:22 PM~19053935
> *Whats  up homie it was good meeting you. Cant wait to see ur bike done
> *


me too it was cool kickin with u in vegas .... if everything goes as plan the bike should be in vegas next yr


----------



## MR.559

Cant wait to see it. 





> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 12 2010, 03:25 PM~19053962
> *me too  it was cool kickin with u in vegas .... if everything goes as plan  the bike should be in vegas next yr
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 12 2010, 04:41 PM~19053667
> *yup sure does nothing but detail i remeber when i went. to his house and saw his bike in. person i was speechless lol
> *


thats how It was when I seen this atthe 1st show he busted it out at


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

bad ass bikes :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

ttt


----------



## malicioso

nice bikes :0


----------



## malicioso

nice


----------



## Badass93

TTT Legions bc,
I have built my radikal lowbike after i have seen your awesome bikes in lowriderbicycle magazine.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 27 2010, 12:55 PM~19175651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  esta chingona


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy

HERE A QUICK VIDEO I DID AT LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2010 "RESIDENT EVIL" SORRY FOR CRAPPY VIDEO LOL :0


----------



## just4fun2011

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 4 2011, 08:38 PM~19504535
> *
> HERE A QUICK VIDEO I DID AT LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2010  "RESIDENT  EVIL"  SORRY FOR CRAPPY VIDEO LOL :0
> *


NOW THAT A TRIKE THAT ACTULLY WORKS


----------



## skyline1241

nice picture


----------



## SNAPPER818

bad ass bikes


----------



## serg1950

:thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 22 2011, 09:02 PM~19936664
> *NOW THAT A TRIKE THAT ACTULLY WORKS
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 4 2011, 07:38 PM~19504535
> *
> HERE A QUICK VIDEO I DID AT LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2010  "RESIDENT  EVIL"  SORRY FOR CRAPPY VIDEO LOL :0
> *


WOWWWW THATS SICKKKKk!!


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+May 27 2011, 10:22 PM~20644820-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@May 27 2011, 10:24 PM~20644840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this is juss to damn crazy...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 12 2010, 05:07 PM~19054280
> *thats how It was when I seen this atthe 1st show he busted it out at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dainnmmm....
dat display is sick...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

so wher is the pics from looks bad ass


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 27 2011, 10:19 PM~20644806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really liked this bike when it had this frame...!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Tres Gordos Productions 

Would like to invite everybody to come out and spectate our.
1st Annual Texas Low Rider Invitational Car Show..
one lucky competitor will be taking home a 7ft trophy and another competitor will be taking home a 6 ft trophy.. if you have any questions feel free to give me a call @ 210-609-8185........Keep in mind this is a Low Rider ONLY event..... NO!!!! BIG WHEEL Catagories

]


----------



## PINK86REGAL

The baddest bikes have always came out this club....!


----------



## cone_weezy

PINK86REGAL said:


> The baddest bikes have always came out this club....!


 yup always,. we got one more bike getting built in texas. wont be done anytime soon maybe 2013 i hope


----------



## idillon

cone_weezy said:


>


 I WISH I GOT TO SEE THIS BEAST IN-PERSON!! that tank is dope az fuck


----------



## Ant-Wan

:worship:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

cone_weezy said:


> HERE A QUICK VIDEO I DID AT LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2010 "RESIDENT EVIL" SORRY FOR CRAPPY VIDEO LOL :0


f****** badass:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## UNIQUES




----------



## idillon

yo anyone got a good pic of freddy's wheels? the laser cut ones idk if there spinners or not.
ive never seen what the whole wheel looks like just little parts. thanks homies..


----------



## cone_weezy

idillon said:


> yo anyone got a good pic of freddy's wheels? the laser cut ones idk if there spinners or not.
> ive never seen what the whole wheel looks like just little parts. thanks homies..


there pics of the wheels up close few pages back, there spinners wheels there just so much goin on that bike


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy

dragonball z got featured in "street seen" magazine


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

great throwbacks weezel.


----------



## REC

cone_weezy said:


> dragonball z got featured in "street seen" magazine


congrats DRAGONBALL Z


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

thats cool on the feature, streetseen mag is a texas born mag and will rep us texas bikes well,now i gotta find the mag, good job


----------



## idillon

anyone got more pics of this bike,its so dope!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Great topic


----------



## cone_weezy

socios b.c. prez said:


> Great topic




good to know


----------



## deville

Legions is the only bike club I would ever be a part of.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

cone_weezy said:


> dragonball z got featured in "street seen" magazine


Congrats on the feature. It's a worthy bike.


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## resident evil

where's all my LegionS family at? see lots of good pics on here!!:yes:


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

whatsup,hey was hellraiser with ya,if so u got any recent pics,cuz he emailed me wanting to sell it


----------



## idillon




----------



## oneofakind

idillon said:


> View attachment 546449


THOSE RIMS ARE DOPE.


----------



## cone_weezy

idillon said:


> View attachment 546449



Featured in street seen mag


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

i seen this one at the rollerz show in sa its bad ass


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT*


----------



## dark angel 2011

what does it take to be in Legions like what *qualifications* do you need?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

idillon said:


> anyone got more pics of this bike,its so dope!!
> View attachment 441281
> View attachment 441282


x2


----------



## idillon

were is Cremator now?


----------



## cone_weezy

idillon said:


> were is Cremator now?


It got sold to the thee artistic then got parted out ,sad to see it gone one of my favorites u can see all the old parts on a blue bike out in cali not sure what the name of it seen pic of it a few time


----------



## idillon

thats really disappointing,wish i didn't ask so i could go on in ignorance thinking she still lives.






R.I.P.


----------



## idillon

i know its not related to legions but do you know if wild suspense still lives? i really loved that bike as well


----------



## Lil Spanks

idillon said:


> thats really disappointing,wish i didn't ask so i could go on in ignorance thinking she still lives.
> View attachment 547845
> R.I.P.


She does, i was gonna make it part 2 with new paint job but painter took my money and the frame and has been nowhere to be found..till this day still trying to find him and my frame...


----------



## idillon

wow thats fucked. sry to hear that, hope u find him man.


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## ljlow82

cone_weezy said:


>


man i remember seeing the freddy bike back in the day when lrm would come to san anto good old days :thumbsup:


----------



## idillon

Who did the engraving on lady death?


----------



## cone_weezy

idillon said:


> Who did the engraving on lady death?


hernan d'aloia out in cali


----------



## idillon




----------



## oneofakind

idillon said:


> View attachment 570472
> View attachment 570474


BIKES LOOK GOOD BRO...


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


idillon said:


> View attachment 570472
> View attachment 570474


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy

at the houston autorama show today


----------



## CE 707

looking good


----------



## oneofakind

LEGIONS PUTTIN IT DOWN...WHAT UP WEEZY WHEN YOU GUNNA BE IN THAT LINE UP...


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


> LEGIONS PUTTIN IT DOWN...WHAT UP WEEZY WHEN YOU GUNNA BE IN THAT LINE UP...


Soon i hope, you have no idea how it took me to get my frame back so much bs i had to go.threw just to get it back, that why my project was never finished , but i will jump back on it once new yr is over still want to had some more stuff for lady death


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## R0L0

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


>


bike came out bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

Here you.go fellas


----------



## CE 707

you guys doing it big bikes looking good guys


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## cone_weezy

VIDEO OF THE AIR SETUP WORKING BEFORE THE FRAME WAS SENT TO PAINT


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

love everything you did with the texas bike bro, took it to a new level for sure.


----------



## 78mc

Beautiful rides... After years of being in the game still coming out with nice rides...


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrandres82

Nice bikes


----------



## LegionS818

coming soon


----------



## 78mc

TTT!


----------



## MEXICA

Dammiittt


----------



## Kiloz

:run:


----------



## resident evil

LEGIONS B.C  COMING BACK SOON!!!! EXPECT US.:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

mr.widow-maker said:


> *TTT*


Hope u guys can make it


----------



## LegionS818

resident evil said:


> LEGIONS B.C  COMING BACK SOON!!!! EXPECT US.:thumbsup:


that right LEGIONS B.C 818


----------



## resident evil

:thumbsup:


----------



## LegionS818

:wave:


----------



## LegionS818

818 valley


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89

Theyre not going to know what hit em this year:twak:


----------



## 96tein

I'm glad to see Legions is showing this year. Hope to see some of the hitters in mesa and Vegas this season.


----------



## cone_weezy

all new parts i got for lady death working on getting a display from hotstuff aswell


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

dam weezy those parts are sick:fool2:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

dam weezy those parts are sick<img class="inlineimg" title=":fool2:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/fool2.gif" smilieid="62">


----------



## CE 707

cone_weezy said:


> all new parts i got for lady death working on getting a display from hotstuff aswell


 nice bro you should have d twist make you a water twisted bolt for the goose neck that would look sick


----------



## cone_weezy

CE 707 said:


> nice bro you should have d twist make you a water twisted bolt for the goose neck that would look sick



way ahead of you bro lol... hopefully i can sens out this stuff this coming week


----------



## casper805

cone_weezy said:


> all new parts i got for lady death working on getting a display from hotstuff aswell


I might have to steal that two piece seat idea from u... Back piece lifts up huh for thee tv


----------



## cone_weezy

casper805 said:


> I might have to steal that two piece seat idea from u... Back piece lifts up huh for thee tv


yes sir... got to send out the seat to hotstuff next week along with my turntable to get some upholstery done after that no more upgrades for that bike lol


----------



## 96tein

cone_weezy said:


> yes sir... got to send out the seat to hotstuff next week along with my turntable to get some upholstery done after that no more upgrades for that bike lol


Looking good bro bro. You making it to mesa...?


----------



## cone_weezy

96tein said:


> Looking good bro bro. You making it to mesa...?



thinking bout it just to fly out there i look online for round trip is 330 bucks so it a maybe might flyout friday and leave sunday


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## hotstuff5964

cone_weezy said:


> yes sir... got to send out the seat to hotstuff next week along with my turntable to get some upholstery done after that no more upgrades for that bike lol


:nicoderm:


----------



## LegionS818




----------



## Ant-Wan

cone_weezy said:


>



 craaaaazy!
nice the blue lights at the rear!


----------



## resident evil

:thumbsup:


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

cone_weezy said:


> way ahead of you bro lol... hopefully i can sens out this stuff this coming week


Sup weezy.. looking good bro.. when you gonna send me Lady Death? lol


----------



## VENOM89

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=642028&stc=1&d=1367793722


----------



## VENOM89

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=642029&stc=1&d=1367793786


----------



## CE 707

Anybody got pics of one of the 1st nor cal legions bikes from modesto it was tangerine an had clowns on it ?


----------



## 96tein

Daniel / Eddie you guys get your scores back from Mesa yet.


----------



## VENOM89

96tein said:


> Daniel / Eddie you guys get your scores back from Mesa yet.


Not yet bro havent called to get those scores...im pretty sure i got docked a bunch for paint and accesories but its all good


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> Not yet bro havent called to get those scores...im pretty sure i got docked a bunch for paint and accesories but its all good


Yeah well you already figured low on parts and such. You probably Maxed out on frame and display though. Eddie might of scored a perfect 200 I got 184 and was third bos. 
Just get done what you can by fresno


----------



## VENOM89

96tein said:


> Yeah well you already figured low on parts and such. You probably Maxed out on frame and display though. Eddie might of scored a perfect 200 I got 184 and was third bos.
> Just get done what you can by fresno


Yea although im very curious on what 2nd place best of show scored for points


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> Yea although im very curious on what 2nd place best of show scored for points


LOL x2


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


>


DAMN WEEZY LADY DEATH LOOKS STRIPPED DOWN...


----------



## Clown Confusion

wat happen to the dagger cylinders


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> Anybody got pics of one of the 1st nor cal legions bikes from modesto it was tangerine an had clowns on it ?


ttt


----------



## resident evil

LegionS from California to Texas doing big things!


----------



## resident evil

A new surprise coming soon 2014 expect it! LegionS doing big things!


----------



## VENOM89

Coming strong...Legions of Cali takeover


----------



## resident evil

:thumbsup: that's right!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

I wanna join LegionS


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


>


DOPE PICS..FREAKY TALES FRAME IS BAD ASS..STILL FRESH AFTER ALL THESE YEARS..


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## 78mc

cone_weezy said:


>


Man.. That looks heavy!!!


----------



## cone_weezy

78mc said:


> Man.. That looks heavy!!!


that what i said at first but it really light took two people to carry it


----------



## 78mc

cone_weezy said:


> that what i said at first but it really light took two people to carry it


Really?! Good thing.. Because that is history there .. Don't want to drop it ...


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> DOPE PICS..FREAKY TALES FRAME IS BAD ASS..STILL FRESH AFTER ALL THESE YEARS..


 I tried to buy it but he wont sell it clean ass bike I like those rims an frame but everything flows perfect


----------



## oneofakind

MADE THIS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS...


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> MADE THIS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> MADE THIS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS...


nice


----------



## VENOM89

oneofakind said:


> MADE THIS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS...


Thats tight...both my bikes are on there...good stuff oneofakind


----------



## oneofakind

VENOM89 said:


> Thats tight...both my bikes are on there...good stuff oneofakind


Thanks bro...


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> MADE THIS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS...


That's some history there...


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> MADE THIS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS...


 its missing one bike that was a major part of the club can you guess what one


----------



## cone_weezy

CE 707 said:


> its missing one bike that was a major part of the club can you guess what one


misssing possessed


----------



## CE 707

cone_weezy said:


> misssing possessed


:thumbsup: theres also 2 other bikes its missing from nor cal


----------



## cone_weezy

CE 707 said:


> :thumbsup: theres also 2 other bikes its missing from nor cal


it missing " crusing not a crime", and dark cyde and **** old bike " mi cultura"


----------



## CE 707

cone_weezy said:


> it missing " crusing not a crime", and dark cyde and **** old bike " mi cultura"


 yea there one from nor cal it was tangerine came out around the same time the red dogg came out bad ass bike just cant find the old pics I had of it


----------



## 78mc

TTT


----------



## cone_weezy

78mc said:


> TTT


heard we got a prospect joing the cali chapter ....i better see that plaque in vegas lol


----------



## 78mc

cone_weezy said:


> heard we got a prospect joing the cali chapter ....i better see that plaque in vegas lol


Well you better talk to him... Not me... I'm already in a club...


----------



## CE 707

G i wonder who that could be if its from nor cal i got an idea lol


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> G i wonder who that could be if its from nor cal i got an idea lol


No... He is from So Cal...


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> Well you better talk to him... Not me... I'm already in a club...


its ur son huh they think its kevin lol


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


> its ur son huh they think its kevin lol


I can NOT comment on Kevin.... Only time will tell...


----------



## CE 707

kevin wants to be in it lol


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> kevin wants to be in it lol


Like I said Only time will tell..,


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

No LegionS bike show thise yr???


----------



## cone_weezy

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> No LegionS bike show thise yr???


it too late too throw a show everyone gettingr ready for vegas, but from what i hear the tx and cali chapter might throw a show same day for next yr


----------



## 96tein

As in texas and cali comming together for the show, or two separate shows.?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Cant wait last years was sick..hopefully it happens.


----------



## cone_weezy

96tein said:


> As in texas and cali comming together for the show, or two separate shows.?


two separate shows still working on dates etc.... anyone has facebook legions have a facebook page type in " legions bike battle" you can get updates on what going on


----------



## cone_weezy

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Cant wait last years was sick..hopefully it happens.


from the pics i saw from last yr look like it was a good show,im thinking of flying to cali next yr to go to the show and hangout with the cali chapter i always wanted to go to cali well see..


----------



## 78mc

cone_weezy said:


> from the pics i saw from last yr look like it was a good show,im thinking of flying to cali next yr to go to the show and hangout with the cali chapter i always wanted to go to cali well see..


What's up bro?


----------



## CE 707

this is a great club to join


----------



## toyshopcustoms

LegionS sucks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

toyshopcustoms said:


> LegionS sucks


:inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

cone_weezy said:


> from the pics i saw from last yr look like it was a good show,im thinking of flying to cali next yr to go to the show and hangout with the cali chapter i always wanted to go to cali well see..










LAST YEAR


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Those Texas members really suck lol


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> this is a great club to join


YES IT IS!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

toyshopcustoms said:


> Those Texas members really suck lol


Isaac and Isaac, your thoughts?


----------



## CE 707

78mc said:


> YES IT IS!!!!


the thought has crossed my mind to try an get my kids in


----------



## cone_weezy

toyshopcustoms said:


> TTT! and i love tonyo i miss him


true story


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> the thought has crossed my mind to try an get my kids in


 Really?????


----------



## CE 707

lol yea just never went all the way with it


----------



## toyshopcustoms

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Isaac and Isaac, your thoughts?


Who gives a shit what they think?! You were supposed to call me!! I'm gonna cry now.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

toyshopcustoms said:


> Who gives a shit what they think?! You were supposed to call me!! I'm gonna cry now.


Lol. Totally forgot. If I get a chance, I'll hit you up tonight.


----------



## 78mc

QUOTE=CE 707;16831036]lol yea just never went all the way with it[/QUOTE]

:drama::drama: Only time will tell...


----------



## CE 707

lol true


----------



## toyshopcustoms

cone_weezy said:


> true story


The Lowrider bike game misses tonyo. I was in his hometown for three days, tried hitting him up to chill with his wack ass, he never answered... He is the best member LegionS ever had lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

You talk real big for a cop behind a keyboard buddy.....lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> You talk real big for a cop behind a keyboard buddy.....lol


Go make me a brisket bitch! I'd actually prefer some chicken tacos please, thank you.


----------



## cone_weezy

toyshopcustoms said:


> The Lowrider bike game misses tonyo. I was in his hometown for three days, tried hitting him up to chill with his wack ass, he never answered... He is the best member LegionS ever had lol


yeah he long gone, once he got married and fell in love and lost his anal virginity he not looking back


----------



## toyshopcustoms

It was a sad day for the lowriding community but that happiest/ luckiest day of TonyO's life......

How many members do you guys have now? I noticed that youve picked up some more.


----------



## 96tein

toyshopcustoms said:


> .
> 
> How many members do you guys have now? I noticed that youve picked up some more.


 good question who are the new kids...


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> good question who are the new kids...


arent you one of the new kids


----------



## Clown Confusion

Lol


----------



## cone_weezy

toyshopcustoms said:


> It was a sad day for the lowriding community but that happiest/ luckiest day of TonyO's life......
> 
> How many members do you guys have now? I noticed that youve picked up some more.


one with venom bike is already current memeber he own "bad to the bone" the predator bike is own by a girl, and we got a prospect in cali hopefully we can see his plaque in vegas that all i know of..... when is nobility going to start making appearances again?


----------



## VENOM89

cone_weezy said:


> one with venom bike is already current memeber he own "bad to the bone" the predator bike is own by a girl, and we got a prospect in cali hopefully we can see his plaque in vegas that all i know of..... when is nobility going to start making appearances again?


Got a few prospects that **** and myself have been talking about...see how it all plays out


----------



## toyshopcustoms

VENOM89 said:


> Got a few prospects that **** and myself have been talking about...see how it all plays out


**** is a cool ass dude. Tell him I said what's up. All kidding aside, LegionS is a great club with some good people in it.


----------



## VENOM89

toyshopcustoms said:


> **** is a cool ass dude. Tell him I said what's up. All kidding aside, LegionS is a great club with some good people in it.


Will do brotha. He should be going to supershow this year, maybe we can get something together and chill when were out there in vegas.


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> arent you one of the new kids


:drama:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## 78mc

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

Sup mike how u doing?


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Sup mike how u doing?


Working on a couple things for my son's bike, adding on to his pedal car & molding the frame on my car. So yeah I'm a little busy... :yes::yes::drama::inout:
How is your son's bike coming out?:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Working on a couple things for my son's bike, adding on to his pedal car & molding the frame on my car. So yeah I'm a little busy... :yes::yes::drama::inout:
> How is your son's bike coming out?:thumbsup:


Nice I'm glad things are going the right way as they should be for you!
It's getting there little by little kinda hard staying busy at work lol


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Nice I'm glad things are going the right way as they should be for you!
> It's getting there little by little kinda hard staying busy at work lol


Tell me about it.. I can only work on my bike @ lunch..:facepalm:


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Tell me about it.. I can only work on my bike @ lunch..:facepalm:


Lol at least ur almost done with it I still got a long way to go


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> Lol at least ur almost done with it I still got a long way to go


That's true.. I just been adding on..


----------



## cone_weezy

today pic at the oldies carshow in pasadena 
best of show
1st radical
best paint 
best murals
best plating
best display

legions bike club did good next stop dalllas,tx sept. 15


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## resident evil

Congrats to Daniel and Isaac on their win, LegionS b.c taking best of show in cali and Texas.


----------



## toyshopcustoms

resident evil said:


> Congrats to Daniel and Isaac on their win, LegionS b.c taking best of show in cali and Texas.


****?!?!?! On layitlow?!?! No way


----------



## R0L0

cone_weezy said:


> today pic at the oldies carshow in pasadena
> best of show
> 1st radical
> best paint
> best murals
> best plating
> best display
> 
> legions bike club did good next stop dalllas,tx sept. 15


Bad ass Weezy!


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


>



:worship:


----------



## CE 707

resident evil said:


> Congrats to Daniel and Isaac on their win, LegionS b.c taking best of show in cali and Texas.


I see bike of the year in the near future see you guys in vegas


----------



## Hernan

CE 707 said:


>





CE 707 said:


>





toyshopcustoms said:


> ****?!?!?! On layitlow?!?! No way


 LOL


----------



## VENOM89

CE 707 said:


>


1st Place Radical
Best In Show Sweepstakes
Outstanding Body Mods
Outstanding Paint
Outstanding Graphics

Just wanna thank the whole engrave it inc team for rushing my parts to get done in time for this show, Henry for droppin off my seat all the way in Fresno and helping us improvise with our display after our turntable rack snapped and also my pops for taking over the wheel with that long ass drive we had...also had a good time meeting new people out there and hopefully ill see you guys out in Vegas


----------



## VENOM89

Also forgot to say thanks to Manny Jr and Mannys Bike shop for working non stop to have the parts and paint ready for Fresno


----------



## 78mc

Dam.... That is bad!!! :run::thumbsup: Super Show is going to be good this year....hno::h5:


----------



## CE 707

Yes it is see you there bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

CE 707 said:


>





CE 707 said:


>


Amazing job came out sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> Yes it is see you there bro


:thumbsup:
See you there bro..:h5:


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## oneofakind

BigTex said:


> HERE ARE PICS FROM A PHOTO SHOOT TODAY......
> 
> I LIKE PICS WITH THE SUN OUT.....LOOKS BETTER THAN UNDER SHOW LIGHTS SOMETIMES.


THIS BIKE IS JUST SICK...


----------



## VENOM89

Only about 70% done...Vegas is around the corner


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> View attachment 720865
> Only about 70% done...Vegas is around the corner


hno::worship:


----------



## mexhika

VENOM89 said:


> View attachment 720865
> Only about 70% done...Vegas is around the corner


No worries homies Let Manny do what he does best. Get down for the brown! !!!


----------



## CE 707

78mc said:


> :thumbsup:
> See you there bro..:h5:


For sure bro


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> For sure bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan

VENOM89 said:


> View attachment 720865
> Only about 70% done...Vegas is around the corner


ohhhhh mannnnnn

hno:

Don't make me post the rest....... NOTTTTTTT :roflmao:


----------



## 78mc

Hernan said:


> ohhhhh mannnnnn
> 
> hno:
> 
> Don't make me post the rest....... NOTTTTTTT :roflmao:


:drama::shh:


----------



## VENOM89

Hernan said:


> ohhhhh mannnnnn
> 
> hno:
> 
> Don't make me post the rest....... NOTTTTTTT :roflmao:


You could probably give them a sneek peak butttt....what for when vegas is in 2 weeks...we'll let them know whats coming at supershow


----------



## CE 707

See you guys there looking forward to seeing what's next bro


----------



## Hernan

VENOM89 said:


> You could probably give them a sneek peak butttt....what for when vegas is in 2 weeks...we'll let them know whats coming at supershow


:werd:


----------



## WD68_Revenge

Dam Manny did a nice job on them parts on Venom, cant wait to see this at Super Show!


----------



## Hernan

:drama:


----------



## VENOM89

Hernan said:


> :drama:


2 more days until vegas...See the Engrave It Inc team out there...heard you guys are staying at the Riviera too


----------



## mexhika

VENOM89 said:


> 2 more days until vegas...See the Engrave It Inc team out there...heard you guys are staying at the Riviera too


What's up homies hey you or **** got wrist bands for sale I need two?


----------



## VENOM89

mexhika said:


> What's up homies hey you or **** got wrist bands for sale I need two?


I dont have any but I know **** possibly has some


----------



## BigTex

cone_weezy said:


>


Man that takes me way back.


----------



## Hernan

VENOM89 said:


> 2 more days until vegas...See the Engrave It Inc team out there...heard you guys are staying at the Riviera too


Your are correct we were until a few hours ago. Then had to cancel at Riviera & reserve another undisclosed hotel location I'll have Woody text you or pops.


----------



## VENOM89

Hernan said:


> Your are correct we were until a few hours ago. Then had to cancel at Riviera & reserve another undisclosed hotel location I'll have Woody text you or pops.


Ok cool


----------



## WD68_Revenge

:inout:


----------



## 78mc

See you guys at the show. My son is ready to rep Legions for the first time..:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

LegionS newest add on my son Orlando. 12"-1st place in Vegas..


----------



## BigTex

78mc said:


> View attachment 812449
> 
> LegionS newest add on my son Orlando. 12"-1st place in Vegas..


Congrats on the win.


----------



## 78mc

BigTex said:


> Congrats on the win.


My son says thank you bro..:h5:


----------



## 78mc

Daniel doing big things...


----------



## VENOM89

3 bike entries and 3 1st place trophies and BOTY LEGIONS TTT


----------



## WD68_Revenge

Congrats!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

congrats on the big win champ!!! beautiful bike... I love the creativity homie


----------



## VENOM89

PedaLScraperZ said:


> congrats on the big win champ!!! beautiful bike... I love the creativity homie


Thanks homie...seen your bike on LRM and it looks dope too...Hope to see your bike out there next year


----------



## 78mc

Thank you guys for welcoming Orlando into Legions. As you could see he didn't want to take off his shirt after the show...:rofl:


----------



## VENOM89

78mc said:


> View attachment 821586
> 
> Thank you guys for welcoming Orlando into Legions. As you could see he didn't want to take off his shirt after the show...:rofl:


No Problem, always good to have a nice bike in the line up with cool down to earth owners.


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> No Problem, always good to have a nice bike in the line up with cool down to earth owners.


Thanks. I'm working on some up grades right now... Now that he is running with the BIG BOYS...:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89

78mc said:


> Thanks. I'm working on some up grades right now... Now that he is running with the BIG BOYS...:thumbsup:


Like i said before, if you need help with anything just let the club know. :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89

VENOM 2013 BIKE OF THE YEAR


----------



## VENOM89

MY BAD ON THE SETUP, WISHFUL THINKING.


----------



## VENOM89

Hanging out with family and making new friends can't get better than that.


----------



## VENOM89

Damn, did it again, added my homies shop on the pics. Thanks again Joel for loaning us the trailer for the show, couldn't have made it there without your help.


----------



## WD68_Revenge

Who made your hydraulics? Great pics!



VENOM89 said:


> Damn, did it again, added my homies shop on the pics. Thanks again Joel for loaning us the trailer for the show, couldn't have made it there without your help.


----------



## VENOM89

Manny's Bike Shop in Compton Ca,


----------



## WD68_Revenge

:thumbsup: Very nice twists!!!! Whats the plan for next year?




VENOM89 said:


> Manny's Bike Shop in Compton Ca,


----------



## VENOM89

Add more custom parts and try to defend the title.


----------



## WD68_Revenge

VENOM89 said:


> Add more custom parts and try to defend the title.


NICE! I hope to see that thing in person! Looks awesome man good job! Very nice addition to Legions B.C


----------



## VENOM89

A couple of more pics from the Fresno show without the murals and custom forks


----------



## Tin-Tin

VENOM89 said:


> Hanging out with family and making new friends can't get better than that.
> View attachment 838233
> View attachment 838241
> View attachment 838257
> View attachment 838265
> View attachment 838273


awesome bike homie LegionS has some of the best bikes out there homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

VENOM89 said:


> A couple of more pics from the Fresno show without the murals and custom forks
> View attachment 838337
> View attachment 838345
> View attachment 838353
> View attachment 838361
> View attachment 838369
> View attachment 838377


Love the fine detailed craftsmanship bro. first close up shots iv'e seen and I really apreiciate the fine artwork. Congrats on the big win, well deserved bro


----------



## VENOM89

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Love the fine detailed craftsmanship bro. first close up shots iv'e seen and I really apreiciate the fine artwork. Congrats on the big win, well deserved bro


Thanks man appreciate it...a lot more upgrades and a few more tricks up our sleeve for next year...figured pics would of got posted with all the people taking pics of it but guess not...ill try and put up more detailed pics from our personal stash


----------



## VENOM89

Tin-Tin said:


> awesome bike homie LegionS has some of the best bikes out there homie


We should have a couple new bikes busting out next year with 3 undergoing a little makeover


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> We should have a couple new bikes busting out next year with 3 undergoing a little makeover


Mmm hmmmm i can guess who


----------



## VENOM89

96tein said:


> Mmm hmmmm i can guess who


Haha just dont guess out loud on here...we like to keep it old school and keep it a secret ha


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> Haha just dont guess out loud on here...we like to keep it old school and keep it a secret ha


Not a worry lol


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> Like i said before, if you need help with anything just let the club know. :thumbsup:


I am...I'll let you know when I need help.. For now Just let me know what shows you going to next. I want to do some traveling next year...:h5:


----------



## VENOM89

78mc said:


> I am...I'll let you know when I need help.. For now Just let me know what shows you going to next. I want to do some traveling next year...:h5:


Our next show wont probably be until Mesa to qualify if they have it again. Then Torres Empire. Send me your # in a message and ill keep you posted if we do go to other shows before then.


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> Our next show wont probably be until Mesa to qualify if they have it again. Then Torres Empire. Send me your # in a message and ill keep you posted if we do go to other shows before then.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

Contgrats on the win well deserved


----------



## MR.559

CE 707 said:


> Contgrats on the win well deserved


X2


----------



## Tin-Tin

VENOM89 said:


> We should have a couple new bikes busting out next year with 3 undergoing a little makeover


thats wassup bro hope to see venom next year


----------



## LIL_GRIM

just seen in another club topic that some one copied the shit out of this bike


----------



## cone_weezy

LIL_GRIM said:


> just seen in another club topic that some one copied the shit out of this bike


is the bike blue? ...... i know someone in another country dupilcated this bike but the quality was shitty


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

cone_weezy said:


> is the bike blue? ...... i know someone in another country dupilcated this bike but the quality was shitty


 oh yea I seen that shit, I think they also copied lady death and painted it in rainbows.


----------



## REC

*HRT Car SHow 2013*





 Just a quick video i made to share


----------



## REC




----------



## WD68_Revenge

:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## 78mc

TTT


----------



## VENOM89

http://www.ivpressonline.com/news/l...11e3-b14c-0019bb30f31a.html#user-comment-area

The Local Newspaper showing us some love...you know i had to put on an Engrave It Inc. shirt and rep them to the fullest


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> http://www.ivpressonline.com/news/l...11e3-b14c-0019bb30f31a.html#user-comment-area
> 
> The Local Newspaper showing us some love...you know i had to put on an Engrave It Inc. shirt and rep them to the fullest


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good bro..


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## Kiloz

Good photos cone_weezy !​


----------



## mexhika

VENOM89 said:


> Manny's Bike Shop in Compton Ca,


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> Good photos cone_weezy !​


X2
Looking good Tx..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cone_weezy said:


>


Who did the paint job if u don't mind me asking ? The bike is nice


----------



## texastrike

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who did the paint job if u don't mind me asking ? The bike is nice


The paint was done by john from kandy shop in san Antonio and thanks


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## R0L0

cone_weezy said:


>





cone_weezy said:


>


this one is bad as hell!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Trying to get ahold of ****


----------



## 78mc

TTT


----------



## mexhika

mr.widow-maker said:


> Trying to get ahold of ****


Hes on vacation in the bahamas till the next super show


----------



## VENOM89

mexhika said:


> Hes on vacation in the bahamas till the next super show


We've been steady keeping stuff on the DL with Manny ready to bust out this year...gotta have the upper hand on the competition


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> We've been steady keeping stuff on the DL with Manny ready to bust out this year...gotta have the upper hand on the competition


I'm going kill ****!! Give me a million ideas!! I can't even work on!!!


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> I'm going kill ****!! Give me a million ideas!! I can't even work on!!!


Sure you can, all sort of people that can help


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Sure you can, all sort of people that can help


:roflmao:
You can put a mural of him on Angel Baby:angel:


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> :roflmao:
> You can put a mural of him on Angel Baby:angel:


Hahaha put a mural of myself as a baby


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Hahaha put a mural of myself as a baby


Isn't it Angel Baby? Not Smart Ass Baby?


----------



## CE 707

LoL


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> Isn't it Angel Baby? Not Smart Ass Baby?


Would you expect anything less, we are talking about me here hahahaha


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Would you expect anything less, we are talking about me here hahahaha


No!!:roflmao::sprint::rimshot::


----------



## INKEDUP

What up mike how's it going?


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> What up mike how's it going?


Good. Getting ready early today to work on Orlando's new bike. Working on the frame right now. Hopefully I get a lot done today... What's up with you?


----------



## INKEDUP

That's good bro same old stuff ordering things I need before I send me out to get engraved...I got a new number I'll text u later


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> That's good bro same old stuff ordering things I need before I send me out to get engraved...I got a new number I'll text u later


Ok. Cool..


----------



## VENOM89

Cant wait for all the new upgrades/new projects our bikes will be undergoing for this upcoming year. Hoping 2014 is another strong year for Legions


----------



## Alexp59

:inout:TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> Cant wait for all the new upgrades/new projects our bikes will be undergoing for this upcoming year. Hoping 2014 is another strong year for Legions


:h5: It's going to be a busy year...:drama::run:


----------



## mexhika

78mc said:


> :h5: It's going to be a busy year...:drama::run:


Give this guy.a.shirt.n.placa already


----------



## 78mc

mexhika said:


> Give this guy.a.shirt.n.placa already


Que? Foo!! I'm in PREMIER C.C.!!!:twak:
Orlando is the one in LegionS!!:ninja: He wanted to run with the BIG BOYS in the bike world. Just like his Daddy in the car world.
As far as his plaque it's on it way & he has his shirts..:buttkick:


----------



## 96tein

Good choice


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Good choice[/QUOTE:]
> :thumbsup:


----------



## resident evil

:thumbsup: :wave: what's up LegionS familia!


----------



## VENOM89

resident evil said:


> :thumbsup: :wave: what's up LegionS familia!


Just getting ready for Phoenix to rep the Legions Cali plaque


----------



## 78mc

:wave:
Looks like its going to be a good year...:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> Just getting ready for Phoenix to rep the Legions Cali plaque


Dang it, stay home this year hahaha maybe I'll. see you there.


----------



## VENOM89

96tein said:


> Dang it, stay home this year hahaha maybe I'll. see you there.


Maybe ill see you out there to catch up on things, Haha and I can't stay home this year trying to win that title one more time so my dad and me can work on our car. I got some ideas brewing up for the car already, maybe try for a title in the car world. Ill have a few small upgrades for Phoenix though, I decided to hold off on all the big new stuff for Vegas. I Like to keep that element of surprise for everyone


----------



## mexhika

78mc said:


> :wave:
> Looks like its going to be a good year...:thumbsup:


Still waiting on his shirt lol jk


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> Maybe ill see you out there to catch up on things, Haha I Like to keep that element of surprise for everyone


Yeah for sure, i heatd it is sold out though it is a huge venue so i don't get that part. Mesa had 600 so they are saying they got well over a thousand entries to sell out. I am kinda bummed. If i make it out there for sure we will catch up on things


----------



## 78mc

& we are all still waiting for you to come out with Dia De Los Muertos. I forgot someone told your name.. :roflmao:


----------



## mexhika

78mc said:


> & we are all still waiting for you to come out with Dia De Los Muertos. I forgot someone told your name.. :roflmao:


Hahahaha Yah I got to chang the name and the game now !!!


----------



## CE 707

VENOM89 said:


> Maybe ill see you out there to catch up on things, Haha and I can't stay home this year trying to win that title one more time so my dad and me can work on our car. I got some ideas brewing up for the car already, maybe try for a title in the car world. Ill have a few small upgrades for Phoenix though, I decided to hold off on all the big new stuff for Vegas. I Like to keep that element of surprise for everyone


You better hit up everything this year bro make alot of prize money


----------



## 78mc

mexhika said:


> Hahahaha Yah I got to chang the name and the game now !!!


:werd: Talk is cheap...


----------



## mexhika

78mc said:


> :werd: Talk is cheap...


Hahaha I heard that !!!


----------



## VENOM89

CE 707 said:


> You better hit up everything this year bro make alot of prize money


Make more money so i can claim it on taxes and have to pay back again lol. But yea were trying to hit a few shows like Torres, Dub, Phoenix and few others. Still debating if we should take it out to texas to show out there.


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> Make more money so i can claim it on taxes and have to pay back again lol. But yea were trying to hit a few shows like Torres, Dub, Phoenix and few others. Still debating if we should take it out to texas to show out there.


Yeah i got a thing in the mail from lowrider saying i won a thousand for bike of the year, but yet they called me for second. I did not take home a first place at the show to need to claim that on taxes.
Yet according to lowrider i won first and 1000. Smh 
I ain't making Phoenix cause it's sold out but gonna aim for l.a.


----------



## VENOM89

96tein said:


> Yeah i got a thing in the mail from lowrider saying i won a thousand for bike of the year, but yet they called me for second. I did not take home a first place at the show to need to claim that on taxes.
> Yet according to lowrider i won first and 1000. Smh
> I ain't making Phoenix cause it's sold out but gonna aim for l.a.


Yea haven't heard anything yet from the show im hoping i did get in because im not trying to drive to Fresno again to qualify. Even though it was a good show.


----------



## CE 707

VENOM89 said:


> Yea haven't heard anything yet from the show im hoping i did get in because im not trying to drive to Fresno again to qualify. Even though it was a good show.


How fars Az show from you


----------



## VENOM89

CE 707 said:


> How fars Az show from you


A little over 5 hours give or take


----------



## 96tein

VENOM89 said:


> A little over 5 hours give or take


Dang thats it. I get there in 9 from Sacramento hahaha i must drive fast


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Dang thats it. I get there in 9 from Sacramento hahaha i must drive fast[/QUOTE
> You don't drive.. You fly!!:sprint:


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> 96tein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang thats it. I get there in 9 from Sacramento hahaha i must drive fast[/QUOTE
> You don't drive.. You fly!!:sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> Fly an odyssey at 95
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fly an odyssey at 95
> 
> 
> 
> & you don't even need wings!! :rimshot::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 96tein

78mc said:


> 96tein said:
> 
> 
> 
> & you don't even need wings!! :rimshot::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Only redbull hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only redbull hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it gives you wing :angel::roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

TTT


----------



## 78mc

Here are some pictures from this weekend


----------



## 78mc




----------



## 78mc




----------



## 78mc




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

78mc said:


> View attachment 1147402
> 
> Here are some pictures from this weekend


:thumbsup: baby steps was looking good out there cant wait till I get my baby brother's 12" rolling


----------



## 78mc

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :thumbsup: baby steps was looking good out there cant wait till I get my baby brother's 12" rolling[/QUOTE
> Thanks bro. This it's last year showing. I working on his new bike. Can't wait to see your baby brother's bike out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

You guys had some really clean rides!


----------



## 96tein

Predator


----------



## dreamer1

Bad ass bikes....ttt for legions....u guys really putting in work


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

78mc said:


> ENDANGERED SPECIES said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: baby steps was looking good out there cant wait till I get my baby brother's 12" rolling[/QUOTE
> Thanks bro. This it's last year showing. I working on his new bike. Can't wait to see your baby brother's bike out.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! cant wait to see the next build!
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

:


ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! cant wait to see the next build!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> View attachment 1147410


Nice fenders! They look good on there.


----------



## VENOM89

Arizona bound tomorrow morning. Legions TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Anyone knows if **** has the same # that ends with 1691 .if not can someone pm me hus new one need to talk to him asap


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## 78mc

LegionS TTT


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> View attachment 1283170
> 
> LegionS TTT


Dope pic Mike..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Dope pic Mike..


Thanks John. Nothing @ your level. But I try..


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

for those who dont have a fb page here some new parts for lady death. twisted sleeves for the cylinders & set of twisted bearing cups along with a new steering wheel. thanks to dtwist for the work.


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Who is Dtwist?


cone_weezy said:


> for those who dont have a fb page here some new parts for lady death. twisted sleeves for the cylinders & set of twisted bearing cups along with a new steering wheel. thanks to dtwist for the work.


----------



## REYXTC

Lol


----------



## BGSWHEELS

I'm pretty much new to the lowrider bike community, been putting together bikes only for a couple of years now, but im hooked, I recently put a post up on craigslist saying that I buy lowrider bikes and have been getting blown up. The reason I'm posting this thread is because I bought a bike from a guy a couple of days ago and I know for a fact somebody put some serious $$$$ into this bike....and I just heard that its been missing for a long long time.....if THIS BIKE IS STOLEN I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE IT BACK WITH ITS ORIGINAL OWNER...from the research I have done it belonged to LEGIONS B.C. iTS THE (IN 2 DEEP BIKE) Its super nice....Hopefully somebody can fill me in? If this was my bike I would want it back.....pic I seen on here says its a 1977 or 1979 Schwinn, not sure exact year.....pic I seen on here is from 2007


----------



## mexhika

Post a pic of it


----------



## BGSWHEELS

I found **** who knows who it belongs to. thanks


----------



## oneofakind

BGSWHEELS said:


> I found **** who knows who it belongs to. thanks


THAT'S COOL BRO THAT YOU GAVE IT TO ****..THAT'S VERY HONORABLE OF YOU..


----------



## BGSWHEELS

Thanks bro, The right thing to do........


----------



## MR.559

BGSWHEELS said:


> Thanks bro, The right thing to do........


That's some solid shit homie. Welcome to layitlow


----------



## 78mc

BGSWHEELS said:


> I found **** who knows who it belongs to. thanks


Much respect to you. Not alot of people would have did that.. You made friends with LegionS & supporters..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

BGSWHEELS said:


> Thanks bro, The right thing to do........


Thats Very Big Of You.:thumbsup: Glad You Found There Thread..:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## 78mc

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Isn't that cute.. You want to be in LegionS..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hahahaha mike :roflmao:


----------



## 78mc

TTT!! Vegas is coming...


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## 78mc

TTT... Time get this page rolling again..


----------



## D Twist

78mc said:


> View attachment 1440577
> 
> TTT... Time get this page rolling again..


----------



## cone_weezy

been awhile since i been here


----------



## cone_weezy

newest trike in our texas chapter. more to come with new upgrades


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

cone_weezy said:


> newest trike in our texas chapter. more to come with new upgrades



Clean trike


----------

